# A thread for stitchers, crafters, and makers



## User (14 Dec 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (14 Dec 2017)

Mrs Dave is a crocheter, I’ll post some examples of her work later when I’m home.

I’ve made all our Christmas cards this year.
I’ve also done a few bits and bobs in fused glass.

<- that Christmas avatar was done by me.

I like to do stuff, though I don’t possess much skill.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Dec 2017)

I have finished crocheting a throw/blanket. I have it over the back of a rocking chair. Mainly used if my legs get cold at night.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2017)

My ex was 'Head of Textiles' at an all girl school, I've still got Jumpers she knitted. When people asked me where I'd bought the one I was wearing and I told them it was 'Hand Knitted' their jaws would drop "It looks 'Shop Bought' though" they'd say.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Dec 2017)

*"A thread for stitchers..."
*
I see what you did there! Very good!


----------



## Spinney (14 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My ex was 'Head of Textiles' at an all girl school, I've still got Jumpers she knitted. When people asked me where I'd bought the one I was wearing and I told them it was 'Hand Knitted' their jaws would drop "*It looks 'Shop Bought*' though" they'd say.


To a good hand knitter, I suspect that isn't a compliment!


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My ex was 'Head of Textiles' at an all girl school, I've still got Jumpers she knitted. When people asked me where I'd bought the one I was wearing and I told them it was 'Hand Knitted' their jaws would drop "It looks 'Shop Bought' though" they'd say.


I'm sitting here wearing the guernsey my mother in law knitted for me. Far & away the nicest jumper I've ever owned. 20 years old now. You'd think the old ratbag would have managed another one by now. I don't know, old people...think only of themselves.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Dec 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> *"A thread for stitchers..."
> *
> I see what you did there! Very good!


You are a better person than me. I thought "snitches get stitches"

(I used to do a lot of sewing, but not for a long time. Vogue, Simplicity and Style were the patterns I used, and just the thing if you are looking to make a peasant skirt or a_ broderie anglaise _blouse. As I say, it was a long time ago)


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2017)

I mainly crochet, in fact im doing it now on the train home. I do it on all my commutes. Mostly blankets and scarves.

I also sew, but not clothes, make stuff from glass using the copperfoil method, restore furniture, wood carve, felt, spin wool, embroider, cross stitch, paint using watercolour to name but a few things. I like to have a go at most crafts but I can't knit. I rarely follow patterns preferring to bespoke stuff.

I will post some pictures later.


----------



## Spinney (14 Dec 2017)

Curtains are the main thing I've done recently (on my sewing machine bought from an offer in the Radio Times in about *cough* 1982.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Learn to knit and you can make your own?


I'm going to be able to do this...






Yeah, right.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Dec 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> I'm going to be able to do this...
> 
> View attachment 387251
> 
> ...


I've only ever made a beanie in cable stitch, but it was great fun. You follow the step by step stitches in the pattern (get your mum to explain what slipping a stitch means) and this amazing pattern just falls right out.

(Mine did not look as beautiful as that, mind)


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> I'm going to be able to do this...
> 
> View attachment 387251
> 
> ...


Why not


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2017)

@hopless500 is the big crafter and a fantastic Potter too.


----------



## Andy_R (14 Dec 2017)

When I broke my wrist 2 years ago, the physio recommended paracording to regain flexibility and hand strength. I've made dog collars and leads, bracelets, woggles, lots of odds and ends.


----------



## User10119 (14 Dec 2017)

I'm the kid who cross stitched their binca square to their own skirt. I got reasonably handy with a sewing machine at one point - easily up to the standard for running up curtains, wall-hanging pocket tidies (which were my default 2nd or 3rd birthday present for smalls for a good few years) and plausible theatre costumes that would (probably) last until the last curtain call.

I've never mastered knitting - back in primary the school caretaker taught all the juniors how to, I was her one and only failure. She even taught herself to knit left handed in case that helped. It didn't... so these days I buy the yarn but outsource the actual skilled work to my (used to be a school caretaker) mam. There's a fair few people in the world who have been the recipient of a Granny Annie knitted special - matinee jackets for newborns and wooly sox for special people and occasions. I've taken a pair of hand-knitted socks to three separate gigs as reverse-merch presents for the artist...


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Dec 2017)

I wouldn't mind having a go at knitting. I need to give up smoking but half my addiction is the doing something with my hands bit... so i need to keep them occupied. I've thought about origami but all i'd get at the end of that is countless tiny dragons. At least with knitting i'd have a hat or something.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I mainly crochet, in fact im doing it now on the train home. I do it on all my commutes. Mostly blankets and scarves.
> 
> I also sew, but not clothes, make stuff from glass using the copperfoil method, restore furniture, wood carve, felt, spin wool, embroider, cross stitch, paint using watercolour to name but a few things. I like to have a go at most crafts but I can't knit. I rarely follow patterns preferring to bespoke stuff.
> 
> I will post some pictures later.




Mrs Dave is a can’t knit crocheter. She’s tried loads of times


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @hopless500 is the big crafter and a fantastic Potter too.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Dec 2017)

Here are a couple of glass bits










The bottom one is how to get rid of offcuts!


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> I wouldn't mind having a go at knitting. I need to give up smoking but half my addiction is the doing something with my hands bit... so i need to keep them occupied. I've thought about origami but all i'd get at the end of that is countless tiny dragons. At least with knitting i'd have a hat or something.


Buy a ball of wool and a pair of needles and hit youtube


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Buy a ball of wool and a pair of needles and hit youtube ask your mum


FTFY


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2017)

I think the best thing I can say is, ''my name is Hop and I can't stop making things''. I love love love all crafts


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2017)

This is what I started making before the lurgy hit last Friday. Managed to finish the gnome below just before fortunately


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Dec 2017)

‘Our’ first spoon


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2017)

My dear mum taught me how to knit as she was a fervent knitter herself. 
I only got as far as knitting scarves though. I used to keep it hidden from my mates of course. 

It was quite enjoyable I remember. Wonder if I can still do it.


----------



## Siclo (14 Dec 2017)

Mum taught me knitting, crochet, tapestry and embroidery, she's still very keen. I've recently learnt it's important to pay attention during conversations about her crafts otherwise you spend days wondering what 'salted caramel robins' are when she's actually been making felted Christmas robins.


----------



## booze and cake (14 Dec 2017)

I have no skills myself, I don't have it anymore but my late Gran knitted me a jumper with Tony the Tiger from the Frosties ad when I was kid that was the envy of everyone in my class at school.

I am totally addicted to the series 'Handmade' on BBC4, showing masters of various crafts at work, its one of my favourite programmes. The last series was 'Handmade on the silk road' and got me hooked. That series does'nt seem to be available on iplayer but is worth seeking out if possible. The making of the samurai sword, kimono, and the potter with a multi stage over that went up a hill really stood out. I marvelled at the lack of measuring, experts just going on experience, look and feel, but producing amazing things of all kinds, I could watch that stuff all day.

The current series is 'Handmade in Mexico' and that is on iplayer. The one the other week showed a young Zapotec woman making a traditional Huipil that was amazing, she was so fast and it still took months, but the end results were dazzling, definitely worth a watch. And I'll be popping back here to marvel at your creations.


----------



## Stephenite (14 Dec 2017)

My dear old ma taught me how to knit too. It's been around 40 years since though.


----------



## GM (14 Dec 2017)

^
My dear old mum taught me as well when I was about 8. I remember knitting a pair of very fashionable swimming trunks.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> ^
> My dear old mum taught me as well when I was about 8. I remember knitting a pair of very fashionable swimming trunks.


No, you don't.


----------



## GM (14 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> No, you don't.




I'll have to hunt an old photo out just for you.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2017)

I don't actually make things myself, but I know people who do and I like what they make.

A friend of mine made me a really nice pair of slipper socks for Christmas last year which I am wearing today. I wear them on top of another pair of socks and they keep my toes nice and warm. Here's one of them. 







PS And the leather cushion was made for me by my brother-in-law!


----------



## jefmcg (14 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> I'll have to hunt an old photo out just for you.


To be clear, it wasn't the "swimming trunks" I was doubting, it was "fashionable"


----------



## annedonnelly (14 Dec 2017)

I have always done cross-stitch and it's the thing I go back to most as it is easy and requires little thought. But I try lots of other things. I like to go on workshops to try out something new and see if I want to continue. Here are a few pics of things I've done:

A vegetable garden pin cushion






Silver clay ear-rings




Handmade book using old envelopes


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2017)

For all the gentlemen who were taught to knit many moons ago.... on the next pie and gin outing you can have a go.... I shall be bringing 'stuff'


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Dec 2017)

My gran was brilliant at knitting and making things, she made some great dolls for my sister and myself. I can knit but only basic, non of us have inherited gran's skills.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2017)

Being ill for a week has rather buggered things. Over the next few days I shall mostly be making trees like these. I've just had another order come in


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2017)

User said:


> In school in NZ we were all taught to sew, knit, crochet and embroider - as well as learning woodcraft and leather craft.
> 
> I haven’t knitted for years but I do have a bit of embroidery on the go (although, somewhat embarrassingly, it has been on the go for some years).


I have a cross stitch from Bruges that I've been threatening to finish for a good 10 years!


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> My dear mum taught me how to knit as she was a fervent knitter herself.
> I only got as far as knitting scarves though. I used to keep it hidden from my mates of course.
> 
> It was quite enjoyable I remember. Wonder if I can still do it.





hopless500 said:


> For all the gentlemen who were taught to knit many moons ago.... on the next pie and gin outing you can have a go.... I shall be bringing 'stuff'



My Nan taught me how to knit when I was about 8-10yo, only did a scarf if i remember. She knocked up all sorts of jumpers over the years and still makes hats that get sent to a deep sea fisherman's charity type affair.


----------



## Speicher (14 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> My friend Gaby from Zurich sends us socks knitted by her mother. They are just fantastic
> 
> View attachment 387303



From Switzerland? Delivered by Yodel?


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> My Nan taught me how to knit when I was about 8-10yo, only did a scarf if i remember. She knocked up all sorts of jumpers over the years and still makes hats that get sent to a deep sea fisherman's charity type affair.



This was her last knitted gift to me....


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> This was her last knitted gift to me....
> 
> View attachment 387327


----------



## annedonnelly (15 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have a cross stitch from Bruges that I've been threatening to finish for a good 10 years!



I have a hardanger kit that I was given as a housewarming present 25 years ago - it's been on the go a long time.

And I started a proggy mat at a workshop in 2000. That has turned out to be not one of my favourite crafts.

Some things have taken a long time just because of their size.


----------



## flake99please (15 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Over the next few days I shall mostly be making trees like these. I've just had another order come in



With another one pending.....


----------



## Mugshot (15 Dec 2017)

I made a hanging macrame plant pot holder once, my mum used it for a few years, due to feeling of pity and duty I would imagine.


----------



## Saluki (15 Dec 2017)

I used to love knitting but managed to lose all my knitting needles and wool in my last house move. This weekend, I am off to Norwich and will get new needles and wool while there. I know where the shops are there, Lincoln is still a foreign place to me.
My BF sews and is very good at it. He has this all singing and dancing sewing machine that does everything bar the washing up.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2017)

Saluki said:


> I used to love knitting but managed to lose all my knitting needles and wool in my last house move. This weekend, I am off to Norwich and will get new needles and wool while there. I know where the shops are there, Lincoln is still a foreign place to me.
> My BF sews and is very good at it. He has this all singing and dancing sewing machine that does everything bar the washing up.




I have 2 sewing machines. One is electric and i hate it. The other one is an old singer black and gold sewing machine. No motor. Its one that you turn the handle. Made around 1930. I absolutely love it. I would never part with it. I just love the old engineering aspect to if and how it just works so well, never goes wrong. A beautiful machine. Used lots lf times to make curtains etc. Cost me the grand sum of £20 about 30 plus years ago.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Dec 2017)

annedonnelly said:


> I have a hardanger kit that I was given as a housewarming present 25 years ago - it's been on the go a long time.
> 
> And I started a proggy mat at a workshop in 2000. That has turned out to be not one of my favourite crafts.
> 
> Some things have taken a long time just because of their size.


I loved rug making, I made 3 as a kid admittedly from kits. Mums still got one and so have I but it's somewhere in the attic cos Maz doesn't like it.

She has even told me to "Throw that old 70s rug away"


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 387325
> Being ill for a week has rather buggered things. Over the next few days I shall mostly be making trees like these. I've just had another order come in



They are so cool


----------



## hopless500 (15 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> They are so cool


Thank you x


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2017)

Another thing my mam used to make was rugs. Using a special matting, short bits of wool and some sort of tool. You followed the pattern on the rug backing.
Anyone remember those?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Thank you x




I agree, lovely things.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Another thing my mam used to make was rugs. Using a special matting, short bits of wool and some sort of tool. You followed the pattern on the rug backing.
> Anyone remember those?


I make rugs too. Although mine are done with long bits of wool that get hooked through (bit like a looped sewing stitch). Sounds like the ones your mum did were latch/proddy rugs.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I agree, lovely things.


Thanks Ian!


----------



## raleighnut (15 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Another thing my mam used to make was rugs. Using a special matting, short bits of wool and some sort of tool. You followed the pattern on the rug backing.
> Anyone remember those?


Have you got me on 'ignore' 



raleighnut said:


> I loved rug making, I made 3 as a kid admittedly from kits. Mums still got one and so have I but it's somewhere in the attic cos Maz doesn't like it.
> 
> She has even told me to "Throw that old 70s rug away"


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Dec 2017)

Some of my blankets.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Dec 2017)

I make the odd mosaic, I'm not exactly prolific as they take ages to do, but when the muses are with me, I do enjoy the whole process. Particularly because you never really know what it looks like until you've grouted it and there's a ta da moment when you're wiping the excess grout off when it really comes to light.

The first I ever did. Technically there are a couple of things wrong with it, but it looks great when viewed at a distance (see later photo).





Another fish one, mosaics lend themselves well to fish and water and the blues and greens are the cheapest tiles (since they are used in swimming pools).





Both in situ





And a fireguard


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2017)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I make the odd mosaic, I'm not exactly prolific as they take ages to do, but when the muses are with me, I do enjoy the whole process. Particularly because you never really know what it looks like until you've grouted it and there's a ta da moment when you're wiping the excess grout off when it really comes to light.
> 
> The first I ever did. Technically there are a couple of things wrong with it, but it looks great when viewed at a distance (see later photo).
> View attachment 387369
> ...




Those are fabulous. I love them.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Dec 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Those are fabulous. I love them.


Thankyou very much, I think so too! 

This is a favourite of mine, it's an idea out of a book, trying to recreate the way fishmongers used to display their wares on a bed of ice (the mirror tiles). It's a table top and I'm looking for a base to put it on. I have a picture in my mind of what I want and saw a base in an antique shop a couple of years ago, but stupidly didn't buy it and haven't seen one since. 





My interest in mosaics started when I saw an advert in a paper for a tile shop. I cut out the picture and carried it round for years in my wallet, in fact I still do. Eventually I copied the design onto some wood and off I went.


----------



## User32269 (15 Dec 2017)

What a great thread!


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Another thing my mam used to make was rugs. Using a special matting, short bits of wool and some sort of tool. You followed the pattern on the rug backing.
> Anyone remember those?


Yes... although we used rags rather than wool. The prodder was made from a wooden dolly peg.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 387325
> Being ill for a week has rather buggered things. Over the next few days I shall mostly be making trees like these. I've just had another order come in



They're lovely


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Dec 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> They're lovely


They are even better in real life and available in @hopless500 Etsy store


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Dec 2017)

this is my friend's knitivity set... knitted by her mother years ago, probably from a pattern.





Baby jesus has no legs


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Dec 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> this is my friend's knitivity set... knitted by her mother years ago, probably from a pattern.
> View attachment 387390
> 
> Baby jesus has no legs


That's lovely and that must have taken some time to do too.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> They are even better in real life and available in @hopless500 Etsy store



It's about to shut for Christmas.. the custom orders I'm working on now will be the last to get made and make the Christmas post. 
Having said that I have a small number of trees left that haven't made it to etsy that can be popped straight in the post should anyone be interested


----------



## annedonnelly (15 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> I have posted these pictures before, but they are so stunning that I think they are worth repeating. _NB: Not my work_! I went to an exhibition of quilting, not expecting to be all that interested, and discovered an incredible art-form that I knew next to nothing about. This one is called The Nightingale's Nest, and the poem is by John Clare.
> 
> View attachment 387377
> 
> ...



The Festival of Quilts is amazing if you get the chance to see it. Many of the quilts are works of art rather than something you would dream of putting on a bed.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Dec 2017)

I'm not the best artist in .... well, in my house but I enjoyed painting this Swaledale ram in watercolour the other day


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Dec 2017)

My grandmother taught me to knit which I quite liked doing.

Never got any further than a plain stitch which I think we called 'moss'.

Small hands meant I could only use short needles, in turn this limited me to knits no more than a few inches wide.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> This was her last knitted gift to me....
> 
> View attachment 387327


Very appropriate for a Salty seadog.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Dec 2017)

User said:


> My mum has the same set and it is her main Nativity set. Her sheep look more Jack Russells.


is Jesus a chipolata with arms too?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Dec 2017)

Stages 1 and 2 of the very limited leathercraft I have learned. I have just about completed the actual knives and now comes trying to create something to keep them in.

We have a couple experimental pieces ready to be cut out but this 3-4mm veg tan leather is very tough stuff. More to follow if it isn't too far off topic. There will be some stitching eventually!


----------



## jefmcg (17 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5082896, member: 9609"]Does anyone know much about using one of these ? It has been in the attic for years, it seems to work and I have got it all oiled up - would love to be acble to use it properly.
Going by its weight it is easy to understand that it was made by a company more famous for Tanks and War Ships - beautiful piece on engineering

View attachment 387542
[/QUOTE]
Did you delete the attachment?


----------



## hopless500 (17 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5082896, member: 9609"]Does anyone know much about using one of these ? It has been in the attic for years, it seems to work and I have got it all oiled up - would love to be acble to use it properly.
Going by its weight it is easy to understand that it was made by a company more famous for Tanks and War Ships - beautiful piece on engineering

View attachment 387547
[/QUOTE]
I have a similar style Singer - bought a while back. It's now clean and oiled and has a new bobbin winder rubber.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Dec 2017)

Last order just cut out. One Japanese knot bag coming up. Fingers crossed my sewing machine and my brain work nicely together this afternoon


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have a similar style Singer - bought a while back. It's now clean and oiled and has a new bobbin winder rubber.
> View attachment 387549




That is similar to mine with all the bling bling gold.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> The old machines are beautiful, but not that rare. I inherited my mother's Singer, which was stored hanging upside down in an oak cabinet that unfolded like origami to become a work table, but it took up too much room and wasn't that useful, so I gave it away. I now have a cheap and cheerful Toyota machine that does loads of different stitches, and is light and small.


Yep. Lots of them around as they are bombproof. 
Mine only does straight stitch but is there if we have a power cut. My main machine is a Brother.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Dec 2017)

First bit of stitching in ages so excuse the roughness of it. This is a prototype sheath for the little knife shown next to it. That blade is under two inches but already sharp. I haven't sharpened it at all and have just managed to cut myself on it. I am fairly sure this sheath is a failed prototype and I have already started on the MK II version.

Stitching is the traditional saddle stitch. This uses two needles that pass each other going through each hole in opposite directions. This is is very strong and means if the thread was parted, it does not unravel.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> First bit of stitching in ages so excuse the roughness of it. This is a prototype sheath for the little knife shown next to it. That blade is under two inches but already sharp. I haven't sharpened it at all and have just managed to cut myself on it. I am fairly sure this sheath is a failed prototype and I have already started on the MK II version.
> 
> Stitching is the traditional saddle stitch. This uses two needles that pass each other going through each hole in opposite directions. Mathis is very strong and means if the thread was parted, it does not unravel.
> 
> View attachment 387675




Is that quite hard on the hands?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Dec 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that quite hard on the hands?



It can be. You use a pricking iron and hammer to mark/make the holes. That will go through two layers of 3-4mm leather and then you're supposed to use an awl on the final layer. I struggle getting the awl holes to line up so try to use the iron again. I also use a small pair of pliers.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It can be. You use a pricking iron and hammer to mark/make the holes. That will go through two layers of 3-4mm leather and then you're supposed to use an awl on the final layer. I struggle getting the awl holes to line up so try to use the iron again. I also use a small pair of pliers.


The Ltd Edition Brooks Swallow I own is stiched along the bottom edge by a 'Master Saddler' a feature missing on the standard Swallow Titanium that Brooks now sell.






Brooks Swallow






My 2004 Brooks Swallow Ltd Edition (Titanium)


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5082896, member: 9609"]Does anyone know much about using one of these ? It has been in the attic for years, it seems to work and I have got it all oiled up - would love to be acble to use it properly.
Going by its weight it is easy to understand that it was made by a company more famous for Tanks and War Ships - beautiful piece on engineering

View attachment 387547
[/QUOTE]

They're fairly straightforward to use. Looks like you've got it threaded at the top. You'll need a bobbin of thread in the bottom below the needle. That's a bobbin winder on the right. Looks like you can change the stitch length with the guage above the bobbin winder.

Once it's threaded, pop some material in below the needle, drop the foot so the material is clamped in place and turn the handle to sew.

You can probably find a manual for it if you google.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Dec 2017)

My singer has a little manual that goes with it and a little screwdriver as well. Your description @annedonnelly of how it works is about right. . When you put the bobbin in the bottom, turn the handle a couple of times. That should bring thread up. Pull some thread out and your ready to go.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Yep. Lots of them around as they are bombproof.


I hope so. I had worried (seriously) that they were all going to decorate All Saints shops - they started in London are now all around the world. And every store has something like this.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I hope so. I had worried (seriously) that they were all going to decorate All Saints shops - they started in London are now all around the world. And every store has something like this.
> 
> View attachment 387689


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Dec 2017)

I’ve put up some crafty green MDF shelves in my office this morning...






... does that qualify for this thread?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’ve put up some crafty green MDF shelves in my office this morning...
> 
> View attachment 387690
> 
> ...


Moisture Resistant MDF. the red stuff is Fire Resistant.


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Dec 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> My singer has a little manual that goes with it and a little screwdriver as well. Your description @annedonnelly of how it works is about right. . When you put the bobbin in the bottom, turn the handle a couple of times. That should bring thread up. Pull some thread out and your ready to go.



I've got all sorts of extras for my Singer too - but it's a 1960's electric one. I've got a German hand-cranked machine that is much older - about 1900 - but I've never threaded it up. That one's just for looking at


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I hope so. I had worried (seriously) that they were all going to decorate All Saints shops - they started in London are now all around the world. And every store has something like this.
> 
> View attachment 387689



Yes, there are so many of them that they're virtaully worthless. Don't be conned into paying a lot of money for one


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Dec 2017)

annedonnelly said:


> I've got a German hand-cranked machine that is much older - about 1900


I have a Frister & Rossman pre WW1 machine and use it for bodging up all sorts of things for various exploits that cannot be obtained in shops. Mittens for the arctic, pogies for bikes on Scandinavian winter trips, adding reflective strips to jackets for night riding, that sort of thing. Only does straight stitching though, which is a shame as I'd like to add buttom noles to some bits.
I find it can punch through the thickest material but a cheap Brother we had just wasn't up to the job so we gave it away. We also inherited a Bosch machine that must have cost a fortune donkey's years ago, but I'm not allowed to use that one.


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Dec 2017)

mmmmartin said:


> I have a Frister & Rossman pre WW1 machine ...



That's the same as mine - Frister & Rossman - with pretty decals


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The Ltd Edition Brooks Swallow I own is stiched along the bottom edge by a 'Master Saddler' a feature missing on the standard Swallow Titanium that Brooks now sell.
> 
> View attachment 387680
> 
> ...


I notice that your paint is cracking around the top of the seat stays just like my Carlton.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I notice that your paint is cracking around the top of the seat stays just like my Carlton.


It happens to most of the frames built with that 'cap' on the seat stays and don't forget it was probably built in the same factory but certainly by the same workforce (it's a W serial No. 531c Reynolds frame)

Prior to me crippling myself I had plans to have it re-stoved at Mercian in Derby and to that end I'd visited the shop, unfortunately I fell in love with their Audax special 'light tourer' so continued to save money and was just about to commission a custom one in 753 when I bust the leg. The £1,000 or so I had in my 'bike build' account ended up getting spent on the Trike.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

Look at this beauty, although I'd angle the handlebars differently and have 'bar end' shifters on mine (they're in the shed)






Oooh and I'd fit the Ultegra triple (HT11) I've got in the shed.


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2017)

@User9609 

I stumbled upon this when trying to find a Vicker's Manual. Has yours got a treadle? The threading process could be similar, or it could point you in the right direction. 

http://www.needlebar.org/main/manuals/vickers/index.html


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thanks, but the vintage bike forum is thataway >>>>>>>


They're handmade in Derby by Craftsmen, I would have commissioned a brand new frame 'tailor made' to my measurements and specification.

The photo is for illustration only but I would have picked a very similar colourscheme for mine.


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Dec 2017)

Paracord watch strap I made a couple of years ago. Trouble is, the watch battery has gone flat and it'll be a bit of s challenge to get the back off now, what with it being covered by strands of paracord.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> View attachment 387709
> 
> Paracord watch strap I made a couple of years ago. Trouble is, the watch battery has gone flat and it'll be a bit of s challenge to get the back off now, what with it being covered by strands of paracord.


Take one of the pins out, you don't need to remove the pin from the strap but one end has a shoulder that allows you to release the spring pressure that keeps it in the little hole then moving it across releases the other end.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> I don't think it does really. Isn't there a diy thread somewhere?


Probs :-)


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2017)

Here's my Singer 99k - 1941 vintage with a Hillman electric motor and all the gubbins. Cost me the grand total of zilch as it was a skip rescue.






I also have a 1960s Pfaff, a 1970s industrial Singer and several hand crank sewing machines (Singer & Hexagon), the latter date between 1890 and 1920. And they all work. 

I sew cat show drapes - you can just about see some ultramarine satin on the right of the above picture. This is essentially curtain & cushion making in miniature. Here are some of the drapes that I've made...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2017)

Morning. Oooh! It's frosty sparkly out there.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Dec 2017)

Not sewing as such but, these do involve thread and a lot of concentration!






It is a size 12 (around 1cm) Invicta. All the stuff associated with making these is another reason we need a larger house! Also, since they were small, the twins learned to collect any feathers they find on country (and town) walks. The wings on that one came from a feather found on a walk. I suppose it is a result of being a glasses wearer for distance stuff, I can still tie these things down to a size 18 or so without magnification of any sort at my advancing age!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2017)

@Hugh Manatee 
Back when I was a mere youth I used to go fly fishing at Hampton Court. I tried to tie my own lures but I was never successful. It's a great art.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @Hugh Manatee
> Back when I was a mere youth I used to go fly fishing at Hampton Court. I tried to tie my own lures but I was never successful. It's a great art.



I sort of knew I was either a rubbish fly fisherman or was rubbish at fly tying. A friend tells me the fish sometimes fight each other to eat the flies I give him. A total beginner put one of my Clan Chief flies on in desperation. He caught five in the last hour he was there! I was on a two year blank. I did get a few last time out though!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2017)

As I posted the weather forecast in the wrong thread, I thought I would include it with a silver Torc that I made at Devizes Museum years ago. I fancied trying to do some jewellery repairs so hopefully the repair kit that I know nothing about may arrive in the post soon.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Dec 2017)

Just a wee sample piece I had to make a few years ago. I made a cracking patchwork cushion cover too but damned if I can find it now.


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2017)

My crafting skills are essentially at the level of a two year old's. I did manage to knock together this dragon costume which is basically some bits of felt stuck to an old hoodie with a hot glue gun.






ETA: Dragons don't seem to stay still for long enough to get a decent photograph.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Dec 2017)

winjim said:


> My crafting skills are essentially at the level of a two year old's.


Classic humblebrag


winjim said:


>



Bravo


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Sewing machines need only a tiny amount of oil, and you can get light machine oil for them. Be very sparing; if you're sewing anything other than outdoor clothes, you don't want oil anywhere near the fabric.



Yeap... And check the workings to keep them free of fluff.

Anywhere that stocks haberdashery / hardware tends to keep the stuff. Mine came in a plastic bottle with a squeezy spout.


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Classic humblebrag


I have two benchmarks. One is my wife, who for our wedding, designed and made the 'save the date' cards, invitations, decorations and bunting, favours, thank-you cards, and the flipping cake. The other is the aforementioned dragon two year old.


----------



## sarahale (20 Dec 2017)

I really enjoyed making felt animals a while back


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Dec 2017)

It's done! I have been striving to get this done for Christmas as my Mum fancied one to keep in her handbag. There isn't anything to get a sense of scale but this blade is only 4cm long if that:






The handle is Australian She Oak. It gets its colour partially from the desert environment. I have a cabinet maker friend who gives me all his tiny off cuts. Useless to him but they make great handles.
The sheath was a new technique for me. I usually make the folding type with stitching down only one side. The small blade/dumpy handle made this type not work.






The stitching is OK but with room for improvement! Here is one more of the knife and sheath together:






I am moving on to sheaths for the full sized bushcraft knives I have made now.


----------



## Andy_R (24 Dec 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It's done! I have been striving to get this done for Christmas as my Mum fancied one to keep in her handbag. There isn't anything to get a sense of scale but this blade is only 4cm long if that:
> 
> View attachment 388358
> 
> ...


Fabulous little knife, but if you're in the UK and your mum has that in her handbag, for no specific legitimate reason, she's falling foul of UK knife laws.


----------



## jefmcg (24 Dec 2017)

Andy_R said:


> Fabulous little knife, but if you're in the UK and your mum has that in her handbag, for no specific legitimate reason, she's falling foul of UK knife laws.


Maybe she's Sikh?


----------



## Andy_R (24 Dec 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Maybe she's Sikh?


Then that would be a "legitimate, specific reason". If it was a kirpan. Is it?


----------



## jefmcg (24 Dec 2017)

Andy_R said:


> Then that would be a "legitimate, specific reason". If it was a kirpan. Is it?


No it's not.

Another failed attempt at humour.


----------



## srw (24 Dec 2017)

Andy_R said:


> Fabulous little knife, but if you're in the UK and your mum has that in her handbag, for no specific legitimate reason, she's falling foul of UK knife laws.


Unless Hugh's mother is a young, black, male the chances of her being stopped and searched are, frankly, negligible.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It's done! I have been striving to get this done for Christmas as my Mum fancied one to keep in her handbag. There isn't anything to get a sense of scale but this blade is only 4cm long if that:
> 
> View attachment 388358
> 
> ...


That is truly beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Ludwig (24 Dec 2017)

Only Snowmen Aloud back for their Hell Freezes Over reunion



tour


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Jan 2018)

I am ready to get stitching again. I now have a new prototype to finish. I know how I'm going to stitch it but would like a little advice on the thread.
Anyone who knows me will realise I don't really do style or even colour coordination. Should I go for thread that will blend into the dyed leather or one that stands out? Here is a picture to show the only choices I have:







You can just make out where I have marked the hole positions. This will have twin rows of stitching. What do we think?


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jan 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I am ready to get stitching again. I now have a new prototype to finish. I know how I'm going to stitch it but would like a little advice on the thread.
> Anyone who knows me will realise I don't really do style or even colour coordination. Should I go for thread that will blend into the dyed leather or one that stands out? Here is a picture to show the only choices I have:
> 
> View attachment 391246
> ...


I'd go for the dark if I was doing it


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

I'd go the other way. 

Brown thread with black leather looks execrable. The natural thread will give it a nice contrast.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Jan 2018)

Too late! I started it a while back!






The wooden thing is my new stitching pony. This is a traditional piece of kit that usually has a piece at the bottom at 90 degrees to the bit you can see here. The idea being you sit on the horizontal bit and stitch away. Trouble is, my very long body doesn't allow this so I have mounted it here in a vice.
Yes, that is in the kitchen and yes, Mrs Manatee is very good!

BTW, the leather is actually dyed a dark brown colour. It does look a bit black here thanks to light reflections.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Oh come on, 'execrable'? Meaning you don't like it, I'm guessing. As I said, it's a matter of personal taste.



No, it doesn't do it for me.  It's just the combo of brown and black... If the thread was black, it wouldn't bother me either way.

Dad had a business making, amongst other things, leather goods e.g. briefcases, musical instrument cases etc. It was always either matching thread or natural thread for contrast. Old habits die hard, I suppose.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 May 2018)

Thread resurrection! People must be making things? I'm always interested in what people decide to make rather than just buy!

Here's a planter I made for my daughter's latest plants....


----------



## hopless500 (6 May 2018)

Still making felt stuff. Plus enjoying playing with fabric hardener .... it sets rock hard and is verrrry interesting. Much experimentation on the cards.


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Still making felt stuff. Plus enjoying playing with fabric hardener .... it sets rock hard and is verrrry interesting. Much experimentation on the cards.
> View attachment 407753


Nice, very similar to the 'Walnut Shell' boats. I made one about 3yrs back at Chistmas, similar to this.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2018)

Not had as much time to paint as I'd have liked of late, but here are a couple of recent-ish bits and bobs.

Item number one. A4 sized pen and wash of a friend's BMW silhouette racing car.





Item number two. Derek Warwick, Peugeot 905, 1992 Le Mans 24 Hours. 18 inch x 14 inch watercolour.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not had as much time to paint as I'd have liked of late, but here are a couple of recent-ish bits and bobs.
> 
> Item number one. A4 sized pen and wash of a friend's BMW silhouette racing car.
> View attachment 414942



Keith White?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Keith White?



Yeap.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Oct 2018)

I've been making a pond, waterfall feature thing in my garden recently and I've nearly finished it. One of the last jobs was chucking a load of gravel and chippings round the edge to hide the liner, and I thought that you could probably make some little walls and cottages or ruins or whatever out of them. That got me to wondering about fixing them together and my first idea was to use my glue gun with suitably coloured glue sticks to look like mortar, but I'm getting conflicting information about it's suitability for use outdoors. Anybody got any experience of using hot glue outdoors?


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2018)

Mugshot said:


> I've been making a pond, waterfall feature thing in my garden recently and I've nearly finished it. One of the last jobs was chucking a load of gravel and chippings round the edge to hide the liner, and I thought that you could probably make some little walls and cottages or ruins or whatever out of them. That got me to wondering about fixing them together and my first idea was to use my glue gun with suitably coloured glue sticks to look like mortar, but I'm getting conflicting information about it's suitability for use outdoors. Anybody got any experience of using hot glue outdoors?


Gripfix would do a better job than a hot melt glue.

EDIT - Gripfill is waterproof and suitable for external use.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Gripfix would do a better job than a hot melt glue.
> 
> EDIT - Gripfill is waterproof and suitable for external use.


You're right, the downside is that my wife would quite like to do some bits and bobs but she can't use a sealant gun due to arthritis in her hands. I suppose she could put a pile of rocks in front of me, tell me what she wants and then I get the exciting job of sticking them all together.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Oct 2018)

Now THIS ONE stuck stones onto bird houses and feeders, they used sealant. THIS ONE used a glue gun to stick rocks onto plant pots.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Oct 2018)

Bigger version of your idea HERE @User13710


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2018)

Can't comment on the frost resistance but I've had trouble using hot glue on non-porus stuff like wire. I expect Gripfix is your friend.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Oct 2018)

On the * 40 Gorgeous DIY Stone, Rock, and Pebble Crafts To Beautify Your Life, *they have using a rock as a door stop, which apparently comes from a Martha Stewart page, which for some reason doesn't appear to be there any more. Unfortunately, without instructions I'll probably have to give that one a miss **


----------



## Mugshot (20 Oct 2018)

A couple of yoghurt pots, a few squeezes of exterior sealant stuff and a bag of gravel. I'm quite pleased with them, dunno what they are but they look ok to me.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Oct 2018)

User13710 said:


> Igloos for frogs?


My granddaughter suggested frog houses, and you have too, so I think we'll go with that


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Oct 2018)

Can any of you recommend a fabric glue that'll stick an embroidered badge (something like this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Embroide...on-Patch-Badge-SUPERIOR-QUALITY-/232150621368) onto a cap.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Oct 2018)

Squash bottle and margarine tub house/castle/ruin by mugshot, masonry work and roofing courtesy of granddaughter.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Can any of you recommend a fabric glue that'll stick an embroidered badge (something like this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Embroide...on-Patch-Badge-SUPERIOR-QUALITY-/232150621368) onto a cap.


Copydex


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Copydex


Heck,i've just looked it up. https://www.homecrafts.co.uk/copyde...MIysOan4qX3gIVSpztCh0j6wa6EAQYASABEgISzvD_BwE
At £8.99 a bottle and that's cheap compared to others who sell it at around £13,i think i'll be getting my needle and thread out!
Not being tight here,but i could buy a cap with the same badge already on for a tenner.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2018)

£4 at Wilko
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...wilko/642489&usg=AOvVaw3btEOZZwP09KNrOigQ0COd




Accy cyclist said:


> Heck,i've just looked it up. https://www.homecrafts.co.uk/copyde...MIysOan4qX3gIVSpztCh0j6wa6EAQYASABEgISzvD_BwE
> At £8.99 a bottle and that's cheap compared to others who sell it at around £13,i think i'll be getting my needle and thread out!
> Not being tight here,but i could buy a cap with the same badge already on for a tenner.



Unless you were planning on using a pint of it


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> £4 at Wilko
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=16&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjp1vvNlpfeAhWnCMAKHYVxAGMQFjAPegQIARAB&url=https://www.offerscheck.co.uk/copydex-adhesive-125ml/wilko/642489&usg=AOvVaw3btEOZZwP09KNrOigQ0COd
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but i'll only use it once. Then it'll be left there just wasting away.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Dec 2018)

Hello! There must be stuff being made at this time of year?

As this has become more of an "All things created" thread, I have an art question. I don't really have any artistic skills at all. I want to make my own fishing lures and will need to paint them. An airbrush is the obvious answer but of course, I know nothing about them.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Spraycra...m=400660568880&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

This was chosen because it is single action and has a little compressor included. It is a cut above the really cheap stuff from China but I really don't know anything about them. I am hoping someone here does!

It wouldn't be getting continuous use certainly by me! However, whatever I do get will be used by my daughter who really is talented! It must be good enough for her to learn with and not get frustrated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2018)

I bought myself a Merc 'mod parka' second hand on fleabay. I also bought one for my little dog. I must be going through a middle aged crisis. Anyway,i also ordered some iron/sew on patches to stick on both coats,but when i tried it the patches just kind of fell off after a few days even though i followed the ironing instructions correctly. Not having the patience like i used to have i decided to take both garments to a local 'We sew anything' shop. She sewed 4 patches/badges on both coats and also a faux fur hood surround i'd also bought. That needed 5 buttons on the hood,so it's detachable. The thread alone would've cost me a tenner,as i wanted the thread to match the patches and not be the wrong colour. For her effort she charged me £10,so i was happy. So happy in fact that i gave her £15 for her very professional job. Just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2018)

User13710 said:


> Thanks for resurrecting this thread Hugh Manatee! I don't know anything about airbrushes, but this guy seems to: http://www.airbrushguru.com/choosing-the-right-airbrush.html
> 
> I have been doing a bit of patchwork. This is the central section of what I hope will eventually be a sofa throw that's a dazzling riot of food.
> 
> View attachment 443706


That looks good.

@hopless500 has had a pretty successful time at the Christmas fairs that she has been doing. She has got a few commissions for her felted stuff after a few people saw the hare that she did for me.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

Here's a painting I finished recently - 14 x 10 inch acrylic. It's the first one of what will be a set of four.






This one is Renault RE50, 1984 British Grand Prix.

The other three paintings will be as follows: Arrows A11 - 1989 Canadian Grand Prix, Peugeot 905 - 1992 Le Mans 24 Hours, Vauxhall Vectra - 1998 BTCC Knockhill.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Dec 2019)

One of my first attempts at turning.






Room for improvement!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Dec 2019)

Mrs D has been busy











Apparently all elves have beards so lady elves braid their hair to avoid unfortunate incidents in the long, dark Arctic nights.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Dec 2019)

Hugh Manatee said:


> One of my first attempts at turning.
> View attachment 496228
> 
> 
> Room for improvement!


That is very good for a first attempt.


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Mrs D has been busy
> 
> View attachment 496270
> 
> ...



Ah Mrs F is making one of those Elves !!


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Dec 2019)

I've bought some quite expensive soft leather gloves with a silk lining, from Dents. Beautiful gloves,but i bought them without realising they don't have a buttoned wrist. The wrist of the glove is quite wide around my slim wrists. How can i remedy it? I'm thinking about asking someone to stitch 10mm press studs into the wrists,so i can tighten the wrist of the glove. Would it be safe to stitch through the soft leather? If not any suggestions?


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Dec 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've bought some quite expensive soft leather gloves with a silk lining, from Dents. Beautiful gloves,but i bought them without realising they don't have a buttoned wrist. The wrist of the glove is quite wide around my slim wrists. How can i remedy it? I'm thinking about asking someone to stitch 10mm press studs into the wrists,so i can tighten the wrist of the glove. Would it be safe to stitch through the soft leather? If not any suggestions?


Elastic bands.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Mar 2020)

I’ve been rummaging around on the local beaches lately...


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Mar 2020)




----------



## annedonnelly (4 Apr 2020)

I've signed up with a textile art challenge - not that I need any more projects to work on!

Week 1 was to stitch four squares differently while using the same stitch. I cheated and used four different versions of chain stitch.





Week 2 was to take an object from around the house and represent it in your work. I chose my bike. So I had to figure out how to draw a bike so I could stitch it.






I'm actually quite chuffed with the stitched bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2020)

annedonnelly said:


> I've signed up with a textile art challenge - not that I need any more projects to work on!
> 
> Week 1 was to stitch four squares differently while using the same stitch. I cheated and used four different versions of chain stitch.
> View attachment 512485
> ...




That looks lovely.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2020)

I have been Making stuff mainly kindle paperwhite sleeves. It keeps me busy and occupied and stops boredom setting in.


----------



## annedonnelly (4 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> I have been Making stuff mainly kindle paperwhite sleeves. It keeps me busy and occupied and stops boredom setting in.
> View attachment 512487
> 
> 
> ...


Do you sell them @welsh dragon ? I had a folding book-like cover for my first Kobo but don't have anything now. Of course, it was one of those "I could make one" things, but I never got round to it. So I may be in the market for something


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Apr 2020)

annedonnelly said:


> Do you sell them @welsh dragon ? I had a folding book-like cover for my first Kobo but don't have anything now. Of course, it was one of those "I could make one" things, but I never got round to it. So I may be in the market for something



At the moment they are just prototypes that I am playing with. I have a way to go before I would even think of selling Anything.


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> At the moment they are just prototypes that I am playing with. I have a way to go before I would even think of selling Anything.


If we're in lockdown long enough I may get round to making my own.

Unearthed this yesterday.






A clippy mat that I started 20 years ago. I've put it away again. 

When it gets finished it'll probably an indicator that the world is about to end!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 May 2020)

Mrs S has been busy


View: https://youtu.be/oe3EsUc8yS0


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Jun 2020)

Her next project is to try and recreate Arkwright's shop in Open all Hours.

Some sweets -


----------



## Mart44 (9 Jun 2020)

Some cross stitch pictures made by Mrs Mart44


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jun 2020)

The cigarette counter for Arkwright's shop. Recognise any brands?


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

Yep, some of them used to be on racing cars... 

Embassy on Graham Hill's own F1 cars.

Rothmans on the mid 90s Williams F1 cars, on the Dave Sutton Mk2 Escorts, on the Opel Ascona and Manta rally cars, plus on various Porsche Group C and rally cars.

Silk Cut are synonymous with the TWR Jaguar Group C cars.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Jul 2020)

Mrs Shabadoo has been busy - 
View: https://youtu.be/U8pRlfBwKQo


----------



## winjim (14 Feb 2021)

Show her you care... by sticking some leftover scraps of felt together with a hot glue gun.


----------



## Andy_R (1 Mar 2021)

Steampunk copper pipe bird table and feeding station. Just needs polishing up and wood cutting for the table.


----------



## lazybloke (1 Mar 2021)

My bird table is in the front garden. No way am I leaving copper in plain sight!

PS Where are your fat balls?!


----------



## Andy_R (3 Mar 2021)

lazybloke said:


> My bird table is in the front garden. No way am I leaving copper in plain sight!
> 
> PS Where are your fat balls?!


Mrs_R made some lard/seed balls last night with her Cub Scouts over zoom.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Mar 2021)

I knitted a teddy bear for myself about 4 weeks ago.






Then my daughter and granddaughter saw it and they want 1 each as well, with a green scarf. Here is their teddies waiting to be put together. It could take me some time and to be honest I'm a bit sick of the bloomin things now.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Mar 2021)

My first forged rose


----------



## Mart44 (10 Apr 2021)

Mrs Mart44 made this box using tiny beads..


----------



## Saluki (10 Apr 2021)

I finally fixed (hid) some deep scratches on my bedroom mirror.
still drying here but will add a couple of coats of sealing stuff and varnish yet. I might do similar with an old picture frame that is ugly but certainly pretty-able.


----------



## Vantage (22 Apr 2021)

Due to a complete loss of interest in cycling, I started machine sewing around Oct 2020 on the most basic of mini sewing machines. Been through 2 more machines since and I've just bought a Brother innov-is A150 about a month ago. 
Lots of cockups but of successes, there are these wallets for my nephews... 





New mudflaps for the bike... 






Storage pouches for the bike tools so they don't rattle about in the saddle bag... 






And I've just finished my first quilt, for the mutt... 






It's a very therapeutic hobby I find. I'm a short tempered, impatient bast*** and this is very good for me.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Apr 2021)

Vantage said:


> Due to a complete loss of interest in cycling, I started machine sewing around Oct 2020 on the most basic of mini sewing machines. Been through 2 more machines since and I've just bought a Brother innov-is A150 about a month ago.
> Lots of cockups but of successes, there are these wallets for my nephews...
> 
> View attachment 585094
> ...


I like the bike tool storage pouch, I'm sure some here would like one.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2021)

Vantage said:


> Due to a complete loss of interest in cycling, I started machine sewing around Oct 2020 on the most basic of mini sewing machines. Been through 2 more machines since and I've just bought a Brother innov-is A150 about a month ago.
> Lots of cockups but of successes, there are these wallets for my nephews...
> 
> View attachment 585094
> ...



I work with leather as well. I don't machine sew anything. I use a traditional saddle stitch. This is a mouse mat that I made.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> I work with leather as well. I don't machine sew anything. I use a traditional saddle stitch. This is a mouse mat that I made.
> 
> View attachment 585116



Lovely neat stitching there, @welsh dragon.

If I tried it, it would look like a toddler's doodle.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Lovely neat stitching there, @welsh dragon.
> 
> If I tried it, it would look like a toddler's doodle.




Thanks. I have just had my first commission to make a desk mat in the same leather.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Apr 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks. I have just had my first commission to make a desk mat in the same leather.



I can see the attraction.

Speaking of commissions, if you got a few old saddle rails you could go into production against Brooks.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Apr 2021)

Getting better at the flowers


----------



## Ludwig (25 Apr 2021)

Some wooden eggs in different woods on a walnut plate and some beads which I have crafted on a lathe. I do fretwork and pyrography as well. It is nice to have a craft and takes you away from the worlds problems


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Apr 2021)

My first attempt at embroidery, I haven’t done any sewing for a long, long time apart from sewing the occasional button back on but thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Apr 2021)

Patchwork cushion cover


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Patchwork cushion cover
> View attachment 586189



Anyone who has ever watched Babylon 5 will know why I'm giggling right now...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyone who has ever watched Babylon 5 will know why I'm giggling right now...



Purple... Green...


----------



## winjim (28 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Purple... Green...


Fight!


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

... But in purple, I'm *STUNNING*


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Apr 2021)

Dammit, I'm being whooshed!!!


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Apr 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Dammit, I'm being whooshed!!!



I'll join you with the ruffled hair.


----------



## palinurus (28 Apr 2021)

Was going through a crappy period at work so decided I'd do some pottery at the local college. Chose that because I couldn't care less about it so I didn't have any expectations- just wanted something different to do.

As it happens I found it fascinating and I developed an eye for a nice pot (not so good with the making of them though) but it did mean I could wander around a ceramics collection in a museum and like it.

Unfortunately all this ended with the first lockdown.

I didn't feel any attraction to the wheel and made everything by hand. Mostly bottles and vases. Here's a bottle:


----------



## AndreaJ (27 May 2021)

Another attempt at embroidery just needs framing now.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 May 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> Another attempt at embroidery just needs framing now.
> View attachment 590907


I worked as a stage manager on a show where one of the actresses embroidered during a scene. My job was to set the props before each performance and I noticed that the demure Lady in Waiting to the Queen was embroidering some rather explicit images. Of course I joined in and stitched in another and before long the entire piece was covered with the most graphic, crude and pornographic images and messages as we each attempted to outdo the other. No-one knew but us, the other actors weren't aware and neither they nor the audience could see the sordid details. 

Now, whenever I see an actress embroidering in a film or programme, I look closely to see what they're actually doing


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jun 2021)

Making bottle openers out of rebar. Lots of testing required and lots of beer consumed.

Well, it would be a waste!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2021)

These are my latest makes. A desk mat and journal cover in leather


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jun 2021)

Another new one from me. A leather keychain. It's a work on progress. I might make it a bit longer. If I did, it woukdbe easier for people to attach keys and have it in they're pocket if they wanted.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jun 2021)

Desk ornament


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Jun 2021)

My hands have been getting sore of late so I made a wrist thing out of copper


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jul 2021)

A thank you gift for the office girls


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Jul 2021)

I seem to be dominating this thread - sorry


----------



## annedonnelly (17 Jul 2021)

@Joey Shabadoo Don't apologise. I hadn't spotted your roses earlier. They're lovely!


----------



## Vantage (5 Aug 2021)

I've spent ages trying to make myself a pair of small panniers for food etc when touring.
I'm on the 3rd mock up and I think I'll be sticking with it for the final finished bags.






Final version will be in dark blue to match the bike


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2021)

Vantage said:


> I've spent ages trying to make myself a pair of small panniers for food etc when touring.
> I'm on the 3rd mock up and I think I'll be sticking with it for the final finished bags.
> 
> View attachment 602812
> ...




That looks fabulous. Well done.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Aug 2021)

Vantage said:


> I've spent ages trying to make myself a pair of small panniers for food etc when touring.
> I'm on the 3rd mock up and I think I'll be sticking with it for the final finished bags.
> 
> View attachment 602812
> ...


That's very smartly done


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Aug 2021)

Vantage said:


> I've spent ages trying to make myself a pair of small panniers for food etc when touring.
> I'm on the 3rd mock up and I think I'll be sticking with it for the final finished bags.
> 
> View attachment 602812
> ...


I do like that. How does it clip to the rack - did you have to buy special fixings?


----------



## Vantage (5 Aug 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> I do like that. How does it clip to the rack - did you have to buy special fixings?



That part I've yet to solve. Carradice can supply clips but not (so far) the metal track they attach to. I plan to email them about that. I've found another complete pannier hardware set but it's kinda pricey and ships from the USA so might take forever to get here.

Edit: scratch all that. Found some rixon&kaul clips elsewhere. Bottom clip looks to be an issue because of the panniers small size. Hmm.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Feb 2022)

Because I forge outside and I live on top of a hill, I can't do much when it's windy. Today was the first time in months that I've had free time when it wasn't windy so I pulled all the stuff out the shed.






Spent a few hours messing around. Practiced tapers, made a bottle opener, a rose, set of dice, a wizard's wand and... these wee guys


----------



## Alex321 (28 Feb 2022)

I have a woodturning lathe. I've had it for 3 years, but only got a few months use before having to pack it away for moving house, and only finally got a workshop set up in the new house just before Christmas.

But these are a few of the things I have made recently My wife painted the one which has been decorated).


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2022)

I have been experimenting again. A new leather spectacle case.


----------



## winjim (28 Feb 2022)

It's world book day this Thursday so I've been making an alethiometer out of cardboard. We also need to dress a potato as Queen Victoria.

I hate world book day and I haven't even read a book myself in the last seven years because I have to spend all my time doing stupid stuff like this.


----------



## annedonnelly (28 Feb 2022)

winjim said:


> It's world book day this Thursday so I've been making an alethiometer out of cardboard. We also need to dress a potato as Queen Victoria.
> 
> I hate world book day and I haven't even read a book myself in the last seven years because I have to spend all my time doing stupid stuff like this.


I heard someone on the radio talking about how stressful it is for parents... Hope it encourages the kids to read and not just dress up!


----------



## winjim (28 Feb 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> I heard someone on the radio talking about how stressful it is for parents... Hope it encourages the kids to read and not just dress up!


Yeah, it all falls on the parents and the kids end up going as characters from film adaptations anyway. There's always a zillion Harry Potters. My second paragraph was slightly facetious but also true, I literally haven't read a book in seven years that wasn't for work/study or a children's book. Maybe kids would be encouraged to read more if they saw their parents reading for pleasure but there's just no time.

Anyway, cardboard alethiometer. Still needs glueing and painting.


----------



## annedonnelly (28 Feb 2022)

winjim said:


> . Maybe kids would be encouraged to read more if they saw their parents reading for pleasure but there's just no time.


You know I didn't realise that MEN read books until I went to uni. My mum introduced me to the local library very early on and I would read constantly. We borrowed books from neighbours too - but always female neighbours. My dad never read a book and my brother just read what he was given by the school. One grandfather read the paper - mainly the football - and I don't recall seeing the other reading at all though I suppose he must have got the racing results from somewhere.

Well done on the alethiometer anyway.


----------



## simongt (1 Mar 2022)

I've loved reading for as long as I can remember. Mostly factual subjects and was lucky to have a stock of books available since I was about four; I'm now 69. It was something that was normal in our house when I was a lad, with all the family reading at one point or other during their 'down time'. I have a Kindle which is useful for such occasions as travelling, camping etc., as I have access to many titles if I get bored with the one I'm currently reading. I still prefer the tactility of an actual book though. 
However, it now seems rare for ayone to actually read, rather than 'reading' their cellphone at any excuse they get - !  
Something I can't get my head round - !


----------



## winjim (1 Mar 2022)

'Down time' lol


----------



## simongt (2 Mar 2022)

winjim said:


> 'Down time' lol


Yup, that was something we had before t'net, WhatsApp, Snapchat, cellphones, online food ordering, Twitter, etc., etc., etc.. - ! 
It was called relaxing - !


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2022)

The latest thing what I made. Out came the sewing machine 

First rope bowl I've ever made.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 May 2022)

Ooh, cat toy


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jun 2022)

A while ago my dad asked me to make him a figure he'd seen in Spain - a Spanish Archer he called it. After a bit of digging I discovered he meant an Indalo, a good luck symbol 

First attempt -


----------



## Randomnerd (19 Jun 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> A while ago my dad asked me to make him a figure he'd seen in Spain - a Spanish Archer he called it. After a bit of digging I discovered he meant an Indalo, a good luck symbol
> 
> First attempt -
> 
> View attachment 649517


Nice work. Thanks for reminding me about the _indalo. _Could you turn round bar tight enough to make the head too? Would look cool out of like material imho_. _


----------



## Randomnerd (19 Jun 2022)

Ten hours with axe and knife for eight unfinished cooking spoons in sycamore, joining two already completed, for sale next weekend at my local food circle. Or to fellow parishioners here!


----------



## Alex321 (19 Jun 2022)

My latest attempt on the Lathe. Not sure whether the wood is Sycamore or Lime.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> My latest attempt on the Lathe. Not sure whether the wood is Sycamore or Lime.
> View attachment 649589
> 
> 
> View attachment 649590



If it's sycamore the growth rings are unusually clear. 

Lovely neat work.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> My latest attempt on the Lathe. Not sure whether the wood is Sycamore or Lime.
> View attachment 649589
> 
> 
> View attachment 649590



That's a smart trinket pot.  Can't help you with the wood as I've neither species in my garden.

Something of that ilk would look fabby in either cherry or plum...


----------



## Alex321 (20 Jun 2022)

And today a small vase, made from pear wood - a small branch I had from a friend.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Jun 2022)

One of my wife's colleagues sadly had a stroke recently, she is a big Moomin fan and my wife asked if I could make her a couple of Moomin figures to cheer her up. I've never made a Moomin before but they seem to have turned out okay.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Jul 2022)

Randomnerd said:


> Nice work. Thanks for reminding me about the _indalo. _Could you turn round bar tight enough to make the head too? Would look cool out of like material imho_. _



Second attempt


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2022)

Just made an Infinity scarf


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Jul 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Second attempt
> 
> View attachment 651331


Nice one Joey. This version has more integrity to my eye.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Jul 2022)

New handle for the shed door


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 652084
> 
> 
> View attachment 652085
> ...





I do like that.


----------



## alicat (9 Jul 2022)

Celebrating 15 years on with some pics of my giraffe Fred posing as a Maasai warrior.


----------



## alicat (9 Jul 2022)

and out hiking


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2022)

I have been making these lately. Dog treat bags/forager bags.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2022)

As you can see, I've not torn, but unstitched that part of one of my waistcoats. Silly me wrenched at it to get it off one of those rubber coated 'super grippy' clothes hangers, resulting in that happening. My question is, is it worthwhile me trying to sew it back, or should I get it done professionally? There's a shop next to the one I work in that does alterations, repairs etc, but she'a quite expensive and none too friendly, may I add. My thoughts are that if I attempt it the gold material used for the back of the waistcoat will fray,resulting in the stitch holes coming apart.🤔


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> As you can see, I've not torn, but unstitched that part of one of my waistcoats. Silly me wrenched at it to get it off one of those rubber coated 'super grippy' clothes hangers, resulting in that happening. My question is, is it worthwhile me trying to sew it back, or should I get it done professionally? There's a shop next to the one I work in that does alterations, repairs etc, but she'a quite expensive and none too friendly, may I add. My thoughts are that if I attempt it the gold material used for the back of the waistcoat will fray,resulting in the stitch holes coming apart.🤔
> 
> View attachment 661743
> 
> ...



Unless you're a real dab hand with a needle, I'd suggest you get the repair done by someone who knows what they're doing. On a cheaper item of clothing, it doesn't matter too much, but I know that you'll have dropped a fair wodge of cash on that, so it seems a shame to ruin it by botching the repair.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Sep 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I do like that.



me too!


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Unless you're a real dab hand with a needle, I'd suggest you get the repair done by someone who knows what they're doing. On a cheaper item of clothing, it doesn't matter too much, *but I know that you'll have dropped a fair wodge of cash on that, so it seems a shame to ruin it by botching the repair.*


I bought three. One gold, one bottle green and the burgundy one in question. All were half price, from their original £150 each.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Sep 2022)

Latest Indalo, a leaving present for a colleague.


----------



## Alex321 (20 Sep 2022)

Latest bowl.

Also the bit of the log I have left - from the bark, I think it is cherry, but the wood seems rather pale, and open-grained for cherry.











EDIT - posters on facebook woodturners group are suggesting t is Beech, which it could well be, given I had some other(larger) beech from the same source, which I haven't started turning yet.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought three. One gold, one bottle green and the burgundy one in question. All were half price, from their original £150 each.



Still a hefty investment. They are lovely though.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Latest bowl.
> 
> Also the bit of the log I have left - from the bark, I think it is cherry, but the wood seems rather pale, and open-grained for cherry.
> 
> ...



That's down to a fungus that affects the wood. In time, the tree (usually at the base) rots through and topples over. It does leach out the colour, but it gives you those interesting black lines.


----------



## Alex321 (20 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's down to a fungus that affects the wood. In time, the tree (usually at the base) rots through and topples over. It does leach out the colour, but it gives you those interesting black lines.



Yes, the spalting. I do love spalted wood for turning.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Still a hefty investment. They are lovely though.



They do get quite a few compliments. The only one I didn't buy was the navy one, as I find navy while not quite as bad as black, shows marks, fluff etc.🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> They do get quite a few compliments. The only one I didn't buy was the navy one, as I find navy while not quite as bad as black, shows marks, fluff etc.🤔



I wear black polo shirts at work: very practical for working with oily, mucky bikes.

However, our soap has sawdust in it to help scrub the oil out of our hands. The soap should be applied dry and it clings to my black clothes and looks like a bad case of dandruff.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> They do get quite a few compliments. The only one I didn't buy was the navy one, as I find navy while not quite as bad as black, shows marks, fluff etc.🤔



Velvet is a right magnet for pet hair...


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Velvet is a right magnet for pet hair...



Here they are, back up to full price.

https://www.cordings.co.uk/gold-collared-velvet-waistcoat.html

About an hour after ordering them at £75 they went back up to £150.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wear black polo shirts at work: very practical for working with oily, mucky bikes.
> 
> However, our soap has sawdust in it to help scrub the oil out of our hands. The soap should be applied dry and it clings to my black clothes and looks like a bad case of dandruff.



Washing up liquid and a bit of granulated sugar.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Here they are, back up to full price.
> 
> https://www.cordings.co.uk/gold-collared-velvet-waistcoat.html
> 
> About an hour after ordering them at £75 they went back up to £150.



Very smart. 

Wouldn't fit this lass, tho - curves in all the wrong places.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wear black polo shirts at work: very practical for working with oily, mucky bikes.
> 
> However, our soap has sawdust in it to help scrub the oil out of our hands. The soap should be applied dry and it clings to my black clothes and looks like a bad case of dandruff.



What's wrong with Swarfega then?


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> What's wrong with Swarfega then?



Microplastics.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> What's wrong with Swarfega then?





Reynard said:


> Microplastics.



That's the trouble: we're all tree hugging hippies. so we use lemon based sawdust filled hippy type soap.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's the trouble: we're all tree hugging hippies. so we use lemon based sawdust filled hippy type soap.



And that's why...


----------



## simongt (22 Sep 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> What's wrong with Swarfega then?


Trouble is finding something that's as good to do the job of getting grease etc. off your hands.


----------



## annedonnelly (22 Sep 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Latest bowl.
> 
> Also the bit of the log I have left - from the bark, I think it is cherry, but the wood seems rather pale, and open-grained for cherry.
> 
> ...



That bowl is stunning!


----------



## alicat (22 Sep 2022)

simongt said:


> Trouble is finding something that's as good to do the job of getting grease etc. off your hands.



Rub dried coffee grounds and washing up liquid into your hands then add water and work well in. Not used Swarfega in years.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

simongt said:


> Trouble is finding something that's as good to do the job of getting grease etc. off your hands.



Or washing up liquid and granulated sugar. I picked that tip up on here several years ago and it's been brilliant.  I can't even remember where the tub of Swarfega has gone, it's been that long since I last used it...


----------



## annedonnelly (22 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Or washing up liquid and granulated sugar. I picked that tip up on here several years ago and it's been brilliant.  I can't even remember where the tub of Swarfega has gone, it's been that long since I last used it...



I do the same. Of course it means that there are sometimes greasy fingerprints on the the sugar container 😁


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> I do the same. Of course it means that there are sometimes greasy fingerprints on the the sugar container 😁



I get my minion to dole out the sugar.  Otherwise I leave a teaspoon on a scrap of kitchen foil.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Sep 2022)

I use salt rather than sugar with the washing up liquid... but i buy posh sugar, which would be costly, for washing off oil


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Bog-standard granulated here.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Sep 2022)

A long long story in a home far away....

40 odd years ago my mother always had the sewing machine on the go always making stuff, and selling it. There were always bits of material and cotton lying around the place, and pins, I was always standing on pins. The only time I ever touched the sewing machine was to move it from one table to another, then when she died I moved it again from my home to someone else's.

About a month ago the Fragrant MrsP decided she wanted to repair a couple of zips on jackets, rather than have them done by a professional. She liberated her mother's sewing machine (MIL never ever used it, its brand new), and taught herself how to replace zips. She then thought that she would make a dress, bought a pattern, material and other gubbins and over a period of a few days made not one, but two dresses. 

The fragrant Mrs P is not naturally artistic, she can cut and lay a wooden floor, rewire a house, plumb in bathroom furniture, paint and decorate, strip down all the components of a bike and rebuild, but she is no artisan. That said she did a fantastic job of these dresses. 

Encouraged she bought a pattern for a ladies shirt, on that pattern pack was a pattern for a man's shirt. She said she would make me one as well, but I had to choose the material. So of we went to the haberdashers and bought everything we needed. ( Haberdasher...great word) .

Now, I don't know what made me say it, but in the shop and in front of customers I said I was going to make my own shirt...I got some looks...I said " how hard it could it be?" .

Anyway, after many many hours and many many "words" I made a shirt. I actually found it quite difficult, mainly understanding the terminology and getting to grips with machine, but I did finish it. 

Wanna see it? Ok then.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2022)

That is excellent @EltonFrog. 

I have been sewing for donkey's years and would struggle with making a collar. The gentleman in my local fabric shop has made himself a shirt.

Esme would also be impressed, I'm sure.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> That is excellent @EltonFrog.
> 
> I have been sewing for donkey's years and would struggle with making a collar. The gentleman in my local fabric shop has made himself a shirt.
> 
> Esme would also be impressed, I'm sure.



The collar, particularly the neckband caused me to use the most words. Who is Esme?


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2022)

Esme is one of the judges on "The Great British Sewing Bee" on BBC. I usually avoid that genre of programme, but I enjoy that one.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Esme is one of the judges on "The Great British Sewing Bee" on BBC. I usually avoid that genre of programme, but I enjoy that one.



Ah, ok. Never heard of it.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2022)

It's usually on in the Spring.

What will you make next? A Jacket? Trousers?


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2022)

Is this the same fabric in black?


----------



## annedonnelly (27 Sep 2022)

Well done @EltonFrog I suspect most people start with something simpler than a shirt!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> It's usually on in the Spring.
> 
> What will you make next? A Jacket? Trousers?



Don’t know. I’ll have a think about it.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is this the same fabric in black?
> 
> View attachment 662565



No, it’s similar though.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Sep 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Well done @EltonFrog I suspect most people start with something simpler than a shirt!



I think I hit the ground running.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Sep 2022)

That's really, really good @EltonFrog


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Sep 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> That's really, really good @EltonFrog



Thank you. I wore it today at the works AGM. It got some comments, most disbelief when I told them I made it!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Oct 2022)

The Empire Stitches Back! I’ve made another one, just to see if it was any easier, it was but not without its challenges.


----------



## KnittyNorah (24 Oct 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> The Empire Stitches Back! I’ve made another one, just to see if it was any easier, it was but not without its challenges.



Acorn Fabrics here in Lancashire are specialists in shirting fabrics . Not the fun printed poplins you're using, but classic shirting of all sorts from cosy brushed cottons to spun silk, all the interlinings, collar stays and pearl or shell buttons you could want. Made my SO several shirts which he reckoned were as good as those from a professional custom shirtmaker and better than anything he could buy in the shops; the 'proper' fabrics and other bits'n'bobs made a huge difference. Have also used fabric from them for clothing for myself. 
No connection to the company other than as a long-term happy customer and know that finding the right fabrics for specialist purposes can be a problem.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Oct 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Acorn Fabrics here in Lancashire are specialists in shirting fabrics . Not the fun printed poplins you're using, but classic shirting of all sorts from cosy brushed cottons to spun silk, all the interlinings, collar stays and pearl or shell buttons you could want. Made my SO several shirts which he reckoned were as good as those from a professional custom shirtmaker and better than anything he could buy in the shops; the 'proper' fabrics and other bits'n'bobs made a huge difference. Have also used fabric from them for clothing for myself.
> No connection to the company other than as a long-term happy customer and know that finding the right fabrics for specialist purposes can be a problem.



Thank you, I shall have a look. I’m just putting the finishing touches on my third shirt, I’ll post pics later.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Oct 2022)

The latest shirt, short sleeve.


----------



## annedonnelly (25 Oct 2022)

That's lovely fabric!


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Oct 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> That's lovely fabric!



It's fun isn't it, I'm going to Hawaii on December, so it'll get a lot use.


----------



## alicat (26 Oct 2022)

That looks great. If I were making it, I would line the fabric on the pocket up with the main fabric and apart from that yours deserves a Paul Hollywood handshake.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2022)

alicat said:


> That looks great. If I were making it, I would line the fabric on the pocket up with the main fabric and apart from that yours deserves a Paul Hollywood handshake.



I see what you mean, I could still do that. I’ll see if that starts to bother me, which if course it didn’t until you pointed it out. 😬


----------



## alicat (26 Oct 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> I see what you mean, I could still do that. I’ll see if that starts to bother me, which if course it didn’t until you pointed it out. 😬



It's the generally accepted way of doing pockets on patterned fabrics and if it doesn't bother you or produce an awkward result then leave it as it is.


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2022)

@EltonFrog 

Unless the pocket bothers you as it is, I would leave it alone. If you are not skilled at unpicking you could very easily make a hole in the fabric of the shirt. The previous stitch holes could show, however careful you are.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Oct 2022)

@Speicher & @alicat 

I unpicked the pocket, and re-did it, it almost lines up. Now I know why sewing a pocket onto a shirt front is one of the things you do first, because getting the bulk of shirt material through the sewing machine arch is difficult. Anyway I can live with it. Also I discovered although the first pocket was fine, I realised I had done it wrong. 

I have also added button holes & buttons for the collar, so I can have a button down collar.


----------



## alicat (28 Oct 2022)

Looks swimmingly good!


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2022)

If you undid the buttons and turned the shirt upside down, only that side of the shirt would need to go under the needle. Anyhoo, that is excellent. I particularly like the choice of buttons.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> If you undid the buttons and turned the shirt upside down, only that side of the shirt would need to go under the needle. Anyhoo, that is excellent. I particularly like the choice of buttons.



D’uh. Never thought of that! Well, I learn something every time. I’m going to redo the pocket on the first shirt too, maybe tomorrow. The Fragrant MrsP chose the materials and buttons.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Oct 2022)

alicat said:


> Looks swimmingly good!



I see what you did there.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Oct 2022)

@alicat the original bicycle shirt pocket was bugging me today, so I did it again. You can see the “ before” upthread.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Oct 2022)

Mrs Shabadoo has been making stuff for Halloween again


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Oct 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Mrs Shabadoo has been making stuff for Halloween again



thats very good.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Oct 2022)

So stitchers, what do you with all the spare bit of mater after you have finished a project?


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2022)

Good question! I usually keep any left over material. I roll it up and tie it loosely with a short length of the same fabric. Do not _*pin*_ it into a roll! Years later when you need it, there will be rusty pin holes everywhere. 

How much have you got left from making your shirt? 

Do you have any grandchildren who might need a pair of shorts or a pyjama top for themselves or their favourite teddy or doll.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Oct 2022)

I keep all my spare material. You never know when you might want it.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Good question! I usually keep any left over material. I roll it up and tie it loosely with a short length of the same fabric. Do not _*pin*_ it into a roll! Years later when you need it, there will be rusty pin holes everywhere.
> 
> How much have you got left from making your shirt?
> 
> Do you have any grandchildren who might need a pair of shorts or a pyjama top for themselves or their favourite teddy or doll.



Grandchildren! I haven’t got any children! ( To the best of my knowledge).

As for material, there’s quite a bit, between the three shirts I made and the 3 dresses & 3 tops the Fragrant MrsP made, perhaps we could make a parachute.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> Grandchildren! I haven’t got any children! ( To the best of my knowledge).



Failing that, take up patchwork... or quilting...


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Failing that, take up patchwork... or quilting...



See edited post above.


----------



## KnittyNorah (31 Oct 2022)

Depending on the sizes of your remnants, you could make all sorts of little bags and pouches - trinket trays, cosmetic bags, pencil cases, pot-holders, placemats, coasters, fold-away shopping bags, tissue boxes - heck your entire house could be decorated with prints, patchwork and frills! You could even make a crinoline lady to make the spare bog roll 'nice'. 
You wouldn't believe some of the stuff I used to make and sell when I did craft fairs; it was always the things I thought were really grim that sold best!


----------



## alicat (31 Oct 2022)

Start creating a stash - I believe that's the modern term. You never know when you will need the odd scrap for something. I made a pair of hiking boots for a toy giraffe wholly from things I had knocking around.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2022)

alicat said:


> Start creating a stash - I believe that's the modern term. You never know when you will need the odd scrap for something. I made a pair of hiking boots for a toy giraffe wholly from things I had knocking around.





The trouble is, you keep EVERYTHING and end up with loads of stuff.


----------



## Alex321 (31 Oct 2022)

alicat said:


> Start creating a stash - I believe that's the modern term. You never know when you will need the odd scrap for something. I made a pair of hiking boots for a toy giraffe wholly from things I had knocking around.



Of course you know when you will need it - within a week after you finally decide to throw it out because you have run out of space


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Depending on the sizes of your remnants, you could make all sorts of little bags and pouches - trinket trays, cosmetic bags, pencil cases, pot-holders, placemats, coasters, fold-away shopping bags, tissue boxes - heck your entire house could be decorated with prints, patchwork and frills! You could even make a crinoline lady to make the spare bog roll 'nice'.
> You wouldn't believe some of the stuff I used to make and sell when I did craft fairs; it was always the things I thought were really grim that sold best!





alicat said:


> Start creating a stash - I believe that's the modern term. You never know when you will need the odd scrap for something. I made a pair of hiking boots for a toy giraffe wholly from things I had knocking around.





welsh dragon said:


> The trouble is, you keep EVERYTHING and end up with loads of stuff.



I have a cunning a devious plan. Stay tuned.


----------



## KnittyNorah (31 Oct 2022)

I know! Laminated patchwork panniers!


----------



## Speicher (31 Oct 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> I have a cunning a devious plan. Stay tuned.



Round here there are lots of crafts groups that meet once a week, or once a fortnight. Are there are similar groups where you are? If they do not use them in their craft sessions, the sewers seamstresses could use them for other things.

Before you give away/sell the fabric, can I make a suggestion?

Can you remember how much fabric you bought to make a shirt? Then measure what you have left over and you can work out how much fabric you used to make the shirt (add in approx half a yard for pattern matching). You will then know how much fabric you need next time to make a shirt. 

I know that fabric can be sold in pre-cut lengths, so you will know if you need a pre-cut length of three or four or even five yards of fabric next time.

You could give them to a Hospice Charity shop that has people making things to sell for that Charity. I mention Hospice Charity shop because I know the local one, St Richard's, does that.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I know! Laminated patchwork panniers!



More cunning than that.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Round here there are lots of crafts groups that meet once a week, or once a fortnight. Are there are similar groups where you are? If they do not use them in their craft sessions, the sewers seamstresses could use them for other things.
> 
> Before you give away/sell the fabric, can I make a suggestion?
> 
> ...



Some good ideas for the future, but for now that ship has sailed. Mostly.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> I have a cunning a devious plan. Stay tuned.





I have lots of devious cunning plans. Most though don't come to fruition


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2022)

I made a teddy bear for one of my grandsons girlfriends. However, her niece got hold of it and dragged it around so much that poor teddy became terminally ill.

So I am making another one from better yarn. So far I have the head, that's his nose by the way and his body. He might be finished today or then again maybe not.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I made a teddy bear for one of my grandsons girlfriends. However, her niece got hold of it and dragged it around so much that poor teddy became terminally ill.
> 
> So I am making another one from better yarn. So far I have the head, that's his nose by the way and his body. He might be finished today or then again maybe not.
> 
> View attachment 666528



Stop messing around here and get it done. 😀


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2022)

A teaser.


----------



## Speicher (31 Oct 2022)

@EltonFrog 
Are you are going to put those small offcuts of about a dozen different designs into a large top hat?

Abracadabra !


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Nov 2022)

So, dear reader, what do you do with the spare material and off cuts that have accumulated from different projects?

Why, you make another shirt of course.

Ladies & Gentlemen, I give you The Shirt That Went Wrong!


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> So, dear reader, what do you do with the spare material and off cuts that have accumulated from different projects?
> 
> Why, you make another shirt of course.
> 
> ...





Well. Its certainly well made......and err colourful


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Does it come with a free pair of sunglasses? 



I was half right... About the patchwork.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Does it come with a free pair of sunglasses?


Yes, here you are.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> Yes, here you are.
> 
> View attachment 666701



Oooo, very funky!


----------



## alicat (1 Nov 2022)

What a vivid imagination you have. At least you don't have to worry about anything matching!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Nov 2022)

alicat said:


> What a vivid imagination you have. At least you don't have to worry about anything matching!



😁 everything matches, everywhere, anytime.


----------



## KnittyNorah (1 Nov 2022)

The 'fancyback' shirt (plain collar, cuffs and front, with back, yoke, and sleeves in different prints ... ) was what got me into men's shirtmaking some years ago when I was frankly _shocked_ at the prices being asked for such things - and the price my SO was seriously considering paying for one!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> The 'fancyback' shirt (plain collar, cuffs and front, with back, yoke, and sleeves in different prints ... ) was what got me into men's shirtmaking some years ago when I was frankly _shocked_ at the prices being asked for such things - and the price my SO was seriously considering paying for one!



I have learned a lot doing this, having never done anything like it before a few weeks ago, not least of which is how long it takes! I’d never be able to make a living out of it, just at minimum wage that shirt would cost nearly 200 quid in man hours alone!


----------



## KnittyNorah (1 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> I have learned a lot doing this, having never done anything like it before a few weeks ago, not least of which is how long it takes! I’d never be able to make a living out of it, just at minimum wage that shirt would cost nearly 200 quid in man hours alone!



Well I've been dressmaking since I was 12, as pleasure-loving teens and students, our routine was to nip to the market on Thursday, buy a couple of yards (in the days of miniskirts/dresses, a yard was ample!) of fabric, cut out on Thursday night, 'run it up' on Friday night or Saturday morning, and wear it to the pub/disco/party/band on the Saturday night. 

My aunty was a trained/apprenticed 'tailoress' and my mum a very good dressmaker, so I had a good grounding and one of my clearest memories from my childhood is sitting on my mum's lap while she treadled the Singer and allowed me to guide fabric through the machine. I was sewing myself as soon as my legs were long enough to reach the treadle! However skilled and practiced one is, though, actually sewing at a machine is hard, unrelenting work which is still being done for literally pennies all over the world - which is how we can, nowadays, buy clothing at such low financial cost to us - but at what cost to the environment, _and _to the people employed to do such work. 

*We must never, ever forget Rana Plaza ...*


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> I have learned a lot doing this, having never done anything like it before a few weeks ago, not least of which is how long it takes! I’d never be able to make a living out of it, just at minimum wage that shirt would cost nearly 200 quid in man hours alone!



That's the thing about any craft-type work - in my case, painting, sewing and scratch modelling.

We do it because it's fun, because we enjoy it, because it's relaxing, and yes, you learn loads of stuff too. But it's the time you put into it that people just don't get... I'd hate to think how many hours I've already put into my 1:10 scale Superstox model - and how many more hours I still need to put into it to get it finished.


----------



## simongt (2 Nov 2022)

Some years ago when shirts with different colour collars were the in thing, I said to a bloke wearing one said example; 'Whassup, couldn't you afford the rest of the shirt - ?'
He was not amused - !


----------



## KnittyNorah (3 Nov 2022)

Having finally found a knitting group which doesn't discriminate against those of us who use machines, two prospective new members said this morning 'oh look a knitting machine, that's cheating'.
I am afraid I turned round (yes they said it loudly behind my back) looked them up and down and said loudly, 'How did you get here this morning?'
'On the bus' they replied, looking puzzled at the question.
'Why did you use a machine to get here when your legs appear to function perfectly well? Did you sew all your clothes by hand or did you buy them? Why is that not cheating but using a knitting machine _is_?'
They were clearly nonplussed, maybe they only meant it as a joke - probably they did - but I am sick of 'jokes' at the expense of others (in this case myself). I happen to greatly enjoy using a knitting machine, and would use it regardless - but I would love to be _able_ to knit by hand again without exacerbating the damage wrought by a combination of old injuries and old age ...

Disappointed - but no-one else remarked on my outburst as everyone else is aware that using a machine is very far from cheating and in fact can be quite a steep learning curve - the group organiser herself is trying to learn how to use one as she has ME and can only knit by hand for short periods. 

Thanks for letting me whinge!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Having finally found a knitting group which doesn't discriminate against those of us who use machines, two prospective new members said this morning 'oh look a knitting machine, that's cheating'.
> I am afraid I turned round (yes they said it loudly behind my back) looked them up and down and said loudly, 'How did you get here this morning?'
> 'On the bus' they replied, looking puzzled at the question.
> 'Why did you use a machine to get here when your legs appear to function perfectly well? Did you sew all your clothes by hand or did you buy them? Why is that not cheating but using a knitting machine _is_?'
> ...



I sympathise; I used to get similar comments although the other way around in carpentry when I insisted on using hand tools (in my own time) when there were perfectly good machines in the next room. I'd use machines for work, but when I'm working for me, it's no-one else's business what methods I choose to use.


----------



## annedonnelly (4 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Having finally found a knitting group which doesn't discriminate against those of us who use machines, two prospective new members said this morning 'oh look a knitting machine, that's cheating'.
> I am afraid I turned round (yes they said it loudly behind my back) looked them up and down and said loudly, 'How did you get here this morning?'
> 'On the bus' they replied, looking puzzled at the question.
> 'Why did you use a machine to get here when your legs appear to function perfectly well? Did you sew all your clothes by hand or did you buy them? Why is that not cheating but using a knitting machine _is_?'
> ...



Hmm, I imagined a knitting machine as a large table-sized thing. I don't imagine you're taking that to a group. I guess your knitting machine is a bit smaller than that. Do you have a pic? 

I hope you don't get black-balled from the group!


----------



## Alex321 (4 Nov 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Hmm, I imagined a knitting machine as a large table-sized thing. I don't imagine you're taking that to a group. I guess your knitting machine is a bit smaller than that. Do you have a pic?
> 
> I hope you don't get black-balled from the group!



My mother in law had several knitting machines, which my wife inherited. When not in use, they pack away into a case about 6" wide by 3" deep by about 3' long, with a carrying handle.


----------



## annedonnelly (4 Nov 2022)

Alex321 said:


> My mother in law had several knitting machines, which my wife inherited. When not in use, they pack away into a case about 6" wide by 3" deep by about 3' long, with a carrying handle.



I'm probably mis-remembering the ones that I saw in the 1970s.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I sympathise; I used to get similar comments although the other way around in carpentry when I insisted on using hand tools (in my own time) when there were perfectly good machines in the next room. I'd use machines for work, but when I'm working for me, it's no-one else's business what methods I choose to use.



I totally get that. Time is money. But when you're doing something for yourself, there's a certain satisfaction to be gained by doing it what is, really, the harder way.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2022)

I made a blouse, a very long time ago, but it is now too small to be comfortable. This is the effect I will be aiming for. I had thought about just adding a small section in the centre front and back. The original garment is orangey colours, and I will be using other fabric offcuts in a similar way to this picture.

One source of excellent fabric in a non-spendy way is to buy Maxi skirts, nearly new, from a Charity shop. which gives oodles of fabric. 

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/346425396350446974/


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Nov 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Hmm, I imagined a knitting machine as a large table-sized thing. I don't imagine you're taking that to a group. I guess your knitting machine is a bit smaller than that. Do you have a pic?
> 
> I hope you don't get black-balled from the group!



Some of them (eg the later Passaps) indeed are large, table or desk sized things. 

Most of them, though, are about a metre long, several inches wide and deep, and store, and are carried in, a case which also holds the tools, carriages etc. They need to be clamped onto a sturdy table or wide shelf for use. 

Metal-bed machines are heavy, solid things, weighing 20 - 30 kgs or more, but the plastic-bed machines are considerably lighter weight - only a few kgs - and some of them - such as the one I take to the knitting group - actually fold or are split into two pieces, to make transport and storage easier.

I won't get banned from the group - the leader is trying to learn to use a km, as is one of the long-standing members, and I am a valuable resource for the quick knitting of long strips and panels for yarn-bombing purposes!


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I sympathise; I used to get similar comments although the other way around in carpentry when I insisted on using hand tools (in my own time) when there were perfectly good machines in the next room. I'd use machines for work, but when I'm working for me, it's no-one else's business what methods I choose to use.



I've had comments 'the other way', too. That was very odd. I went to a wool shop which was having a Spinners day, with different fleeces to try, some people from the Spinners Guild demonstrating different wheels etc. I love spinning - on a spindle. 

A woman commented mockingly on my spindle as I wandered around the display spinning up bits of fleece here and there; I made it perfectly clear that I spin for my own pleasure and had - still have - not the slightest interest or desire in using a wheel. I mentioned that I liked the pocket size and portability of a spindle and that I couldn't imagine using a spinning wheel on a bus but I often used a spindle in park-and-draw mode when using public transport. 
A bit later, I was in the area where people were knitting and spinning and there was some finished, ready-to-use wool for sale. I was looking at some but as I said to the seller, the colour I liked was too thin to use in my bulky-gauge knitting machine. 
'Knitting machine!' commented the spindle-mocking woman from earlier, who seemed to be everywhere at the same time (she was one of the organisers) almost spitting in disparagement. 'Why on earth do you want to use one of those things for?'
'Probably for a similar reason that you use a spinning machine, I should think, don't you?' I said sweetly. 'I spin by hand and knit by machine; you spin by machine and knit by hand ...' 

HUMPH! she snorted and stalked off ...


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Nov 2022)

I've had sympathetic comments from other knitters on a crafting forum I frequent. 

One said that she attended a knitting group with her 3-D printed CSM (circular sock machine) and was - like me - openly called a cheat. She pulled her left hand from her pocket where it is generally tucked all of the time when she is among strangers, held up her arm in its withered, twisted glory (burns and severe injury, I don't know the details) and asked if that was enough to excuse her from cheating as it was certainly enough to allow her to compete in the paralympics ...
Silence ensued.
BTW she _doesn't_ compete in the paralympics - but her level of disability is apparently such that she could if she were good enough at a particular sport ... knitting maybe? LOL!

Mind you, I've also had disparaging comments from other machine knitters, as the machine I mostly use is a _very_ simple one - and so _that's_ not good enough, either.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

A first first for me. I've made rope bowls and coasters and place mats before, but today I used fabric wrapped round the rope just to make it a bit different. I quite like the look.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> A first first for me. I've made rope bowls and coasters and place mats before, but today I used fabric wrapped round the rope just to make it a bit different. I quite like the look.
> 
> View attachment 666940
> 
> ...



That looks very neat.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> That looks very neat.




Thank you


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Nov 2022)

This talk of knitting up thread, reminds me that I was given some knitting kit a couple of years ago for a birthday, and never really touched it. I’m going to revisit it and see if I can muster up some enthusiasm for it.

I need a goal, something to knit, relatively simple but functional. Not a scarf .


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> This talk of knitting up thread, reminds me that I was given some knitting kit a couple of years ago for a birthday, and never really touched it. I’m going to revisit it and see if I can muster up some enthusiasm for it.
> 
> I need a goal, something to knit, relatively simple but functional. Not a scarf .



The only knitting I do is dishcloths - they're functional :-)


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> A first first for me. I've made rope bowls and coasters and place mats before, but today I used fabric wrapped round the rope just to make it a bit different. I quite like the look.
> 
> View attachment 666940
> 
> ...



Could you turn them up the other way and make hats?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Could you turn them up the other way and make hats?





If you used thinner rope then yes, I don't see why not. A bit like a straw hat.


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> This talk of knitting up thread, reminds me that I was given some knitting kit a couple of years ago for a birthday, and never really touched it. I’m going to revisit it and see if I can muster up some enthusiasm for it.
> 
> I need a goal, something to knit, relatively simple but functional. Not a scarf .6" long



Definitely DON'T knit a scarf - they are such disheartening things to make. 

If you knit two rectangles, about 7 - 8" wide and 6" deep, starting and finishing with garter stitch (knit all stitches on each row) but with the rest knitted in stocking stitch (knit one row, purl the next), you can easily make a very basic pair of fingerless (and thumbless!) mitts. They won't be fancy but they will help to keep your hands warm, perhaps over thinner gloves, or at home or work when you need to be able to eg use the keyboard still.

Cast on an appropriate number of stitches (enough to wrap around the widest part of your hand, remembering that knitting is stretchy) and knit 4 rows of garter stitch. Now knit stocking stitch until the piece is about 5.5 inches from your cast on point, and knit another 4 rows of garter stitch. Cast off. 
Repeat.
Now fold each rectangle piece in half widthwise with right sides facing (the wrong (purl) side will be showing). Using a blunt tapestry or wool needle and a length of your wool, sew up (whip stitch) a side seam, starting at the cast on edge, for 2.5”. Using a separate length of wool sew down from the cast-off edge for about 1.5".This will leave a 2” hole for your thumb. Turn them the right side out, put them on and enjoy warmer hands!

I can't tell you the number of stitches or rows to knit as it will depend on the thickness of the wool, the size of the needles, how big you want the finished item to be - and the fact that as a new knitter you will almost inevitably knit impossibly tightly!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Definitely DON'T knit a scarf - they are such disheartening things to make.
> 
> If you knit two rectangles, about 7 - 8" wide and 6" deep, starting and finishing with garter stitch (knit all stitches on each row) but with the rest knitted in stocking stitch (knit one row, purl the next), you can easily make a very basic pair of fingerless (and thumbless!) mitts. They won't be fancy but they will help to keep your hands warm, perhaps over thinner gloves, or at home or work when you need to be able to eg use the keyboard still.
> 
> ...



Great tips, I love the idea of fingerless mits.


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> A first first for me. I've made rope bowls and coasters and place mats before, but today I used fabric wrapped round the rope just to make it a bit different. I quite like the look.
> 
> View attachment 666940
> 
> ...



I made a lot of stuff like that a few years ago when I was doing craft fairs; sometimes I used fabric to wrap the rope and sometimes I'd dye the rope. I regularly used to have 100s of metres of dyed cotton clothes line hanging from my (synthetic, so it wouldn't stain) washing line. Fun times! I recently found some coasters and place mats I'd made - the things wear like iron!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I made a lot of stuff like that a few years ago when I was doing craft fairs; sometimes I used fabric to wrap the rope and sometimes I'd dye the rope. I regularly used to have 100s of metres of dyed cotton clothes line hanging from my (synthetic, so it wouldn't stain) washing line. Fun times! I recently found some coasters and place mats I'd made - the things wear like iron!



I intend to dye some rope as well. It costs a crazy amount not just to buy coloured rope but the postage is also stupdily high as most of it comes from abroad.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> I intend to dye some rope as well. It costs a crazy amount not just to buy coloured rope but the postage is also stupdily high as most of it comes from abroad.



Why not go for natural dyes - there's loads of plant-based things you can do, though likely you will need a mordant as well.

A bit late in the year now, but blackberries and elderberries give you a wonderful deep purple, and walnut husks give a rich brown. of things to hand all year round, onion skins for a tan colour and red cabbage for a blue / purple. Beetroot will give a lovely bright magenta.


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Why not go for natural dyes - there's loads of plant-based things you can do, though likely you will need a mordant as well.
> 
> A bit late in the year now, but blackberries and elderberries give you a wonderful deep purple, and walnut husks give a rich brown. of things to hand all year round, onion skins for a tan colour and red cabbage for a blue / purple. Beetroot will give a lovely bright magenta.



Blackberries and elderberries are fugitive, as are red cabbage and beetroot, even with mordants. As the colours are anthocyanins, they are pH dependant so make for good science projects! Onion skins are a better bet, especially if you mordant the fibre before dying.
Cotton and other cellulosics are much more resistant to natural dyes than are protein fibres such as wool and silk, sadly. However, lots of simmering is needed, and you can't use utensils you've used for dying in the kitchen afterwards with many natural dyestuffs or with the mordants. Boiling up for hours and hours with onion skins makes the kitchen smell weird, too! Anyone interested in natural dyes can do no better (in Britain) than get a copy of Jenny Dean's Wild Colour.

For cottons and cellulosics (such as washing line/cotton rope) fibre-reactive cold-water dyes are really a better option all round, synthetic and produced from fossil fuels though they doubtless are. They are gloriously fast, and those available for hobby use are (relatively) non-toxic, requiring only the use of washing soda and salt, certainly far less toxic than many of the mordants routinely used for natural dyeing, and the beauty of the cold-water fibre-reactive dyes is that you do it all at ambient temperature using old tubs and buckets - nothing that needs to be put over a heat source, or retired from the kitchen - and probably stuff you've already got or can get very cheaply.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Blackberries and elderberries are fugitive, as are red cabbage and beetroot, even with mordants. As the colours are anthocyanins, they are pH dependant so make for good science projects! Onion skins are a better bet, especially if you mordant the fibre before dying.
> Cotton and other cellulosics are much more resistant to natural dyes than are protein fibres such as wool and silk, sadly. However, lots of simmering is needed, and you can't use utensils you've used for dying in the kitchen afterwards with many natural dyestuffs or with the mordants. Boiling up for hours and hours with onion skins makes the kitchen smell weird, too! Anyone interested in natural dyes can do no better (in Britain) than get a copy of Jenny Dean's Wild Colour.
> 
> For cottons and cellulosics (such as washing line/cotton rope) fibre-reactive cold-water dyes are really a better option all round, synthetic and produced from fossil fuels though they doubtless are. They are gloriously fast, and those available for hobby use are (relatively) non-toxic, requiring only the use of washing soda and salt, certainly far less toxic than many of the mordants routinely used for natural dyeing, and the beauty of the cold-water fibre-reactive dyes is that you do it all at ambient temperature using old tubs and buckets - nothing that needs to be put over a heat source, or retired from the kitchen - and probably stuff you've already got or can get very cheaply.





Thanks for that . I have been looking at Ritt dyes. They seem quite good.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Blackberries and elderberries are fugitive, as are red cabbage and beetroot, even with mordants. As the colours are anthocyanins, they are pH dependant so make for good science projects! Onion skins are a better bet, especially if you mordant the fibre before dying.
> Cotton and other cellulosics are much more resistant to natural dyes than are protein fibres such as wool and silk, sadly. However, lots of simmering is needed, and you can't use utensils you've used for dying in the kitchen afterwards with many natural dyestuffs or with the mordants. Boiling up for hours and hours with onion skins makes the kitchen smell weird, too! Anyone interested in natural dyes can do no better (in Britain) than get a copy of Jenny Dean's Wild Colour.
> 
> For cottons and cellulosics (such as washing line/cotton rope) fibre-reactive cold-water dyes are really a better option all round, synthetic and produced from fossil fuels though they doubtless are. They are gloriously fast, and those available for hobby use are (relatively) non-toxic, requiring only the use of washing soda and salt, certainly far less toxic than many of the mordants routinely used for natural dyeing, and the beauty of the cold-water fibre-reactive dyes is that you do it all at ambient temperature using old tubs and buckets - nothing that needs to be put over a heat source, or retired from the kitchen - and probably stuff you've already got or can get very cheaply.



Mmmm, but if it's for something decorative that's not going to be washed, it's a cheap play really. I dunno if you're like me, but I've a stack of pots and pans in my utility room that I never use for cooking, so losing a few to other projects wouldn't be a bad thing.

Being of part eastern European extraction, I always dye eggs for Easter with some of the above. It's traditional.  How well it translates to fabrics, I've far less experience - beyond GCSE / A-level chemistry that was far too long ago...


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Thanks for that . I have been looking at Ritt dyes. They seem quite good.



I don't know about here in the UK, but Ritt 'All Purpose' dyes in the US are a mixture of dye types, some of which aren't very fast at all. 
For my money - depending on what sort of fibre you want to dye, of course! - Dylon are hard to beat for availability, clear instructions and ease of use. The Dylon you see in almost all hardware shops, Wilkos etc are a very good type of FR dye which also work as acid dyes (when used with different chemicals, and a slightly different process - vinegar or citric acid, and heat, as compared to the washing soda and salt at 'room temperature' needed for cellulosics such as cotton or linen) on protein fibres such as wool. Also on nylon, as it has a molecular structure with some similarities to wool ...
However, if you want to do much dyeing, Dylon, although convenient, is quite an expensive way of dyeing stuff and it is cheaper to buy 'pure' FR dyes and which, if correctly stored, will keep for years. Also for dyeing proteins, the acid dyes are better than than _some _FR dyes. I buy my dyes from Kemtex which has a wide range of dyes and auxiliary chemicals. No connection with them, other than as a satisfied customer.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I don't know about here in the UK, but Ritt 'All Purpose' dyes in the US are a mixture of dye types, some of which aren't very fast at all.
> For my money - depending on what sort of fibre you want to dye, of course! - Dylon are hard to beat for availability, clear instructions and ease of use. The Dylon you see in almost all hardware shops, Wilkos etc are a very good type of FR dye which also work as acid dyes (when used with different chemicals, and a slightly different process - vinegar or citric acid, and heat, as compared to the washing soda and salt at 'room temperature' needed for cellulosics such as cotton or linen) on protein fibres such as wool. Also on nylon, as it has a molecular structure with some similarities to wool ...
> However, if you want to do much dyeing, Dylon, although convenient, is quite an expensive way of dyeing stuff and it is cheaper to buy 'pure' FR dyes and which, if correctly stored, will keep for years. Also for dyeing proteins, the acid dyes are better than than _some _FR dyes. I buy my dyes from Kemtex which has a wide range of dyes and auxiliary chemicals. No connection with them, other than as a satisfied customer.



Thanks. Just having a look now.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Nov 2022)

I found some material in the bargain bucket, made another shirt.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> I found some material in the bargain bucket, made another shirt.
> 
> View attachment 668808
> 
> ...





Good lord. Your nearest and dearest will certainly be able to find you if you get lost in a crowd.

Looks like a good job.


----------



## alicat (21 Nov 2022)

That fabric may have been in the bargain bucket for a reason.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Nov 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Good lord. Your nearest and dearest will certainly be able to find you if you get lost in a crowd.
> 
> Looks like a good job.





alicat said:


> That fabric may have been in the bargain bucket for a reason.


Apparently it’s an African Wax Print, I’ve made it into a Hawaiian style shirt, a fusion if you will. I shall wear it in Hawaii in two weeks time.

ETA: I love it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2022)

Latest make


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Latest make
> 
> View attachment 669849
> 
> ...



Looks very neat.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> Looks very neat.


Thanks.


----------



## KnittyNorah (10 Dec 2022)

A lot of the knitting I do is destined for charity - mainly Knit for Peace. 
I greatly admire the beautiful items which are donated to them, and from which they make their selection for their Twitter feed 'knit of the day'. 
Ah well, I tell myself, the stuff I make is functional above all, so people won't be worried about using it. Nevertheless, I can't deny I've a slight feeling of envy for the skill levels held by those who produce the wonderful items featured in 'knit (or crochet) of the day'. 
So I was surprised beyond belief when someone at my knitting group - who is a much keener follower of social media than me - told me that my latest donation was 'knit of the day' at the beginning of last month! I went and checked on their twitter feed and yes, there are my three lap blankets in pride of place, No, I'm not going to link to it, I prefer to promote the work of the charity by making you look at their website more generally - and twitter feed if you're really interested!


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

Following on from @EltonFrog and patchwork. I regularly peruse Pinterest, and found this for a patchwork skirt. I have a fair amount of cotton fabric in small amounts, and will try this. Would it look okay with a top made all in the same fabric as one of the panels, not a patchwork top as such? 

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/985231157227133/


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Following on from @EltonFrog and patchwork. I regularly peruse Pinterest, and found this for a patchwork skirt. I have a fair amount of cotton fabric in small amounts, and will try this. Would it look okay with a top made all in the same fabric as one of the panels, not a patchwork top as such?
> 
> https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/985231157227133/


I think it'd look better with a plainish top, it'd set off the skirt nicely.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> A lot of the knitting I do is destined for charity - mainly Knit for Peace.
> I greatly admire the beautiful items which are donated to them, and from which they make their selection for their Twitter feed 'knit of the day'.
> Ah well, I tell myself, the stuff I make is functional above all, so people won't be worried about using it. Nevertheless, I can't deny I've a slight feeling of envy for the skill levels held by those who produce the wonderful items featured in 'knit (or crochet) of the day'.
> So I was surprised beyond belief when someone at my knitting group - who is a much keener follower of social media than me - told me that my latest donation was 'knit of the day' at the beginning of last month! I went and checked on their twitter feed and yes, there are my three lap blankets in pride of place, No, I'm not going to link to it, I prefer to promote the work of the charity by making you look at their website more generally - and twitter feed if you're really interested!



Thank you for that link, very interesting. I looked at their patterns. This one is on the Ravelry site, and I have used it at least three or four times for jumpers. Once you know how to knit "top down" it is so much easier to adjust for size and length. Also much less sewing of seams, except if the sleeves are very narrow. 
https://www.knitforpeace.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Simple_Summer_Tweed_V-Neck-with_pix1.pdf


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I think it'd look better with a plainish top, it'd set off the skirt nicely.



I know you are correct, however long story short, I always wear patterned tops.


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I know you are correct, however long story short, I always wear patterned tops.



If it's the same pattern as one of those in the skirt, that'd be fine, too.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> If it's the same pattern as one of those in the skirt, that'd be fine, too.



That is what I meant. To use one of the fabrics in the skirt for a top.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Latest make
> 
> View attachment 669849
> 
> ...



That reminds me of some Amish crafts I've seen, same simplicity and clean lines.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2022)

Just for a change, Instead of a plain bowl I've wrapped it with cotton fabric with foxes on it


----------



## annedonnelly (30 Dec 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> Just for a change, Instead of a plain bowl I've wrapped it with cotton fabric with foxes on it



I was just thinking about your bowls today. It's something I might try with my new sewing machine. I'll have to look out for some cord. I assume it's best to start with something flat (and small!) like a coaster.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Dec 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> I was just thinking about your bowls today. It's something I might try with my new sewing machine. I'll have to look out for some cord. I assume it's best to start with something flat (and small!) like a coaster.





Def start with a coaster. I make them around 4 inches in diameter. You can make place mats as well for plates. Good luck


----------



## KnittyNorah (30 Dec 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> I was just thinking about your bowls today. It's something I might try with my new sewing machine. I'll have to look out for some cord. I assume it's best to start with something flat (and small!) like a coaster.


Coasters are great fun, useful and above all else, easy. I have used both piping cord and clothes line to make different types of mats, bowls and other 'storage solutions'. The cord needs to be not so thick that the presser foot is held all the way up - about 

You might want to reserve your first couple of efforts for use in the garden, workshop or shed - but you'll soon be comfortable with making them and after place mats, you can even make bathmats, bedside rugs, table pads and boot and wellie mats. All before you even start exploring beyond 'flat' things. Making oval things is only a tiny bit more fiddly than making circular things.
There are quite a lot of good you-tube videos - search 'clothesline rope coasters' or 'rope bowls' which offer useful hints and tips, but once you've got the general idea, you'll be away and running! I always use a denim needle in my machine. when working with rope.
Starting off can be a bit awkward as you need to find a way to keep the presser foot as level as possible.


----------



## KnittyNorah (31 Dec 2022)

Here's something for the experienced sewers/tailors amongst us - in downloadable PDF pattern form (free) -
*a collection of Victorian women’s convertible cycling costumes *​at Bikes and Bloomers.


----------

